# Forum > World of Warcraft > World of Warcraft Exploits >  1-60 in 5-10min

## Flowsion

Killing lvl 90 mobs with a lower lvl in the party is giving insane xp (EXP scaling is bugged or something)

Frogs @ timeless isle is the best place to go due to the respawn rate

Since people are asking here's the best way to get to timeless:
a) Get a lock to summon you straight there
OR
b) Get a Mage to port you to shrine then fly you there


Mod Edit:*
Anyone trying to sell spots or bragging about supposedly* *knowing, and not posting them will be banned.*

----------


## Krustan

> Idk if its already been posted but currently killing lvl 90 mobs with a lower lvl in the party is giving insane xp
> 
> Frogs @ timeless isle is the best place to go


Do this works with other monsters?
because the frogs are overfarmed on pretty much all servers..

----------


## Alfalfa

If this is works +3 rep until the end of time, testing right now.

----------


## tihifniz

This works, just tested, went from 24 to 30 in 4 level 90 mobs. this is HUGE, +rep

----------


## MFDOOM

Does this work with ANY mob?

----------


## Zazs

Some info like how much ep on what lvl might be helpfull.

----------


## Flowsion

> Does this work with ANY mob?


As far as I know, yes

----------


## jumperu

will test now with raf, let's see how it is !  :Smile:

----------


## MFDOOM

> As far as I know, yes


you think i could pay someone to kill mobs while i sit in a party?

----------


## Rozayz

Works 100%.
1-63 in 9 mins.
+repped

----------


## Ciris

> you think i could pay someone to kill mobs while i sit in a party?


Just trade 60s with them... They level one of yours you level one of theirs, it'd take like 30 minutes tops.

----------


## jaczupski

LF someone to level something  :Big Grin:  PM

----------


## Chokladmos

What's the fastest way of getting to TI as a lvl 1? Warlock summon?

----------


## raceboy404

Request this gets moved to elite.

----------


## Flowsion

> What's the fastest way of getting to TI as a lvl 1?


Run around until you find a lock willing to help summon your alt

----------


## Alfalfa

Confirmed, 20k (38k rested but rested goes away fast) exp on a level 33. Insane!

----------


## Exclide

300% xp flask + BoA + event buff + 90 lvl rare = instant 90 lvl?

----------


## Juwan

The hardest part about this is finding people to summon your alts.

----------


## Theundisputed

What mobs should i kill guys?? just tell me if u can  :Smile:  to go and do it now

Fastest way u did? frogs? only?

----------


## Yopsi

Don't forget that RAF has the summon a friend thing  :Smile:

----------


## Exclide

> What mobs should i kill guys?? just tell me if u can  to go and do it now
> 
> Fastest way u did? frogs? only?


Create a human, run to burned lands to the portal
Kill all the elites with some tank carry
???
PROFIT!

----------


## jumperu

Tested with raf...this is imbah... @lvl 67 it's 48k /frog ....7 frogs/level

Gyazo - 33850ff508881b0bc170132b8548e409.png

+rep to the op

*Le: drops abit after 70 .....18k/frog .....24frogs/lvl

----------


## WizardTrokair

Crazy. Wish I was home to take advantage of this.
There are currently 138 users browsing this thread. (48 members and 90 guests)

----------


## TheLordJesusHimself

this is not an exploit or a bug.




> Anti Grind/Exploit Mechanic Explained
> Originally posted by Blizzard (Official Post | Blue Tracker)Collapse
> Watcher
> This isn't intended to be an "anti-grind" mechanic. It's intended to be an "anti-exploit" mechanic that programmatically addresses power-leveling abuses, with the aim of letting us reward legitimate players more generously. In the past, we've often had little choice but to drastically reduce the experience awarded by certain respawning bosses or enemies that are locked in combat with other NPCs, because otherwise they'd be abused. That always felt bad to the regular player who was just passing through in the course of questing or exploration and got unexpectedly little or no experience for killing something. The goal was to come up with an approach that would be invisible to most players, but discourage sitting there and repeatedly farming the same mob for long stretches of time in order to gain experience. Alternatives like questing, dungeons, or PvP are all supposed to be more lucrative than that - WoW has never been a game in which mass-killing mobs for experience was the most efficient route.
> 
> That said, clearly this implementation is far too strict, and is triggering from a wide variety of normal activity. We're going to disable the functionality entirely and look into a much more narrowly targeted approach if and when we reintroduce it. Apologies for the inconvenience and the lack of response on the issue - we were working on understanding exactly where the algorithm was going awry, and now that we've done so, we'll be taking action in the near future.



the anti grand has been disabled.... meaning you get full xp for any lvl u kill regardless 

The anti grind exploit mechanic (90% XP reduce) is disabled until blizzard fix it.

----------


## Chokladmos

> this is not an exploit or a bug.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the anti grand has been disabled.... meaning you get full xp for any lvl u kill regardless 
> 
> The anti grind exploit mechanic (90% XP reduce) is disabled until blizzard fix it.


I highly doubt this was intended

----------


## BlubbXD

> this is not an exploit or a bug.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the anti grand has been disabled.... meaning you get full xp for any lvl u kill regardless 
> 
> The anti grind exploit mechanic (90% XP reduce) is disabled until blizzard fix it.


It's a bug and will be fixed, what you are quoting is not related to this but could be a side-effect of the removal.

There was always a exp penality when you are in a group with someone way higher than you.

The anti-grind mechanic was was a xp reducement once you hit a certain threshold of mobs in limited space.

----------


## TheLordJesusHimself

they have disbaled the 90% reduction them selfs its been said on the offical forums... so yes its working as intended

----------


## MFDOOM

There's no way this is intended.

----------


## Alfalfa

> this is not an exploit or a bug.
> 
> the anti grand has been disabled.... meaning you get full xp for any lvl u kill regardless 
> 
> The anti grind exploit mechanic (90% XP reduce) is disabled until blizzard fix it.


It's intended to skip the entirety of vanilla content in 7 minutes?

----------


## BlubbXD

> they have disbaled the 90% reduction them selfs its been said on the offical forums... so yes its working as intended


*This is not the same.*

----------


## TheLordJesusHimself

say you with sum1 higher then u and it nocks for aguments sake 5% xp off.... when Watcher was enabled it took an EXTRA 90% off..

so in total 95%

they have now disabled Watcher

so you will still get 5% reduction from a higher lvl in a gorup but u gain an additional 90% because Watcher is no longer there

----------


## TheLordJesusHimself

your also forgetting there lvl 91 Elites.... so the xp a lvl 1 will get with 90% not being deducted will be insane

----------


## skipper1

> Crazy. Wish I was home to take advantage of this.
> There are currently 138 users browsing this thread. (48 members and 90 guests)


Me too  :Frown:  Thanks for sharing this with the community! +5 rep

----------


## Alfalfa

> Request this gets moved to elite.


Honestly no point because this can be found by normal play, so I'm sure tons of people are going to accidentally discover this.

----------


## Yopsi

Why do these things happen while I'm at work ?

----------


## Norgrim

you think its safe to take advantage of it?

----------


## TheLordJesusHimself

> Tested with raf...this is imbah... @lvl 67 it's 48k /frog ....7 frogs/level
> 
> Gyazo - 33850ff508881b0bc170132b8548e409.png
> 
> +rep to the op



for example this at lvl 67 hes getting 48k a frog with RAF because 90% has been removed,

so with watcher enabled he wud only get 10% of the xp wich would be 4800, 

so times that by .9 to get 90%

0.9 x 4800 = 43200

so hes getting an additional 43.2k xp then normal





> you think its safe to take advantage of it?


ofc its safe Blizzard themselfs made it possible by removing the ANTI-GRIND Watcher

----------


## BlubbXD

> you think its safe to take advantage of it?


What's supposed to happen? They can't roll back everyone who "accidently" runs into this, just being in a group while boosting a friend will reveal this.

----------


## BlubbXD

> for example this at lvl 67 hes getting 68k a frog with RAF because 90% has been removed,
> 
> so with watcher enabled he wud only get 10% of the xp wich would be 4800, 
> 
> so times that by .9 to get 90%
> 
> 0.9 x 4800 = 43200
> 
> so hes getting an additional 43.2k xp then normal


You are under the impression that the 90% is meant for this, it's not, it's a uninteded sideffect which is very likely related to the very same. Group EXP were always reduced for obvious reasons and will be hotfixed very soon.

----------


## John Joghurt

this is so insane. wee boostet allrdy so many chars!!

----------


## TheLordJesusHimself

> You are under the impression that the 90% is meant for this, it's not, it's a uninteded sideffect which is very likely related to the very same. Group EXP were always reduced for obvious reasons and will be hotfixed very soon.


the group debuff is still there.

----------


## CreativeXtent

LF anyone alliance who wants to do this with me. we will trade each other.

----------


## eJACK

trading boosts with anyone interested, US-Alliance

nimz#1202

----------


## Vallok

Will trade power levels, vallok#1572

----------


## dazzidrood

kinda sad that so many ppl are watching this thread and using this w/o repping the op

+5 thanks m8

----------


## Kuglen

Sweet deal  :Smile: 

+rep

----------


## jaczupski

Jaczupzgi#2210 A/H EU

----------


## Yopsi

Repped +3 , best find in 2014 hands down.

----------


## jumperu

xxxxxx...i got 2 spots in party...i can summon...Ally eu /////SRY FULL...STOP INV..


intended or not..we must use it while it lasts....f**k blizz and theyr lvl 90 payed boost

----------


## Crysto

Nomanis is currently streaming this so there's no point trying to hide this method.

Very likely to be hotfixed soon.

----------


## youngkyu

/cry hope this isn't hotfixed before I get home.

----------


## Lawaffles

Naxidar#1841 US

----------


## Bayoya

anyone on US Side?

----------


## checkanbus

Would love is someone could summon me there

----------


## Emisary

If you want to make a party /w me your Btag for EU side Alliance

----------


## rchweir

Horde - US looking for someone. will do a few toons. send me a pm your btag

----------


## zicki

Share the boost, EU pm me

----------


## Killer1209

do you have 2 be in a group or can you just tag the mob and have none party members kill it?

----------


## TheEnglishGuy

I am only getting 1800xp per kill :S?

----------


## bazshi

is it hotfixed? Only getting 2k each mob

----------


## advanta

Remember low-level monks can port to TI, kill themselves, run in ghost form to a fatigue zone, die, then escape kun lai.

A warlock summon is easier but this method may be more practical for those on low-pop realms.

----------


## fenomic

move to elite pls.... 1-65 in 20 min on isle 

+rep rest of my gametime for u xD

----------


## iispyderii

1 hr hotfix? Blizz is watching this forum like a hawk.

----------


## juliye

+rep for finding this, nice find

----------


## Devanh

So is it hotfixed or not?

----------


## Exclide

Not hotfixed at least on EU

----------


## TheEnglishGuy

hotfixed for sure

----------


## Ciris

Not hotfixed just finished up leveling a priest to 60. Working on a pally now!

----------


## Tehownage

Move this post to elite RIGHT AWAY!!
Insane find!

----------


## haleybrown8313

Is this working on US?

----------


## Jysticim

Hot fixed a little bit, on lvl 61 still giving 12k a mob so thats 27 mobs a lvl. Used to be 43k a mob.

----------


## Flowsion

> Hot fixed a little bit, on lvl 61 still giving 12k a mob so thats 27 mobs a lvl. Used to be 43k a mob.


I don't think so, it just slows down a lot after 60

----------


## sorhc

is this bannable?

----------


## Kentus

INSANE! This is going to be fixed very very soon...

+ rep for you man  :Big Grin:

----------


## acko2013

works, great spot + rep!!!!
raf works, was getting 80k per kill

----------


## ista

Pls any kind soul invite me to your party Emrys#2270 Alliance EU

Thanks!

----------


## Focusx

Still working on EU.

----------


## Knucii

Knucii#2866 EU Alliance,paying 1k for each 1-60,need like 3-4

----------


## Kaizuken

Still works.

----------


## Alondra

The moment when you have 20 90s and you dont feel like leveling anymore :P still an awesome find have some rep OP

----------


## Exclide

Just looted 300% xp flask first try from the rare. Lets see how it goes now!

EDIT: Got ganked by a rogue after getting 60 in a few mins. Fml

----------


## T0mm

> The moment when you have 20 90s and you dont feel like leveling anymore :P still an awesome find have some rep OP


20 is 2level 90s to few to have all classes on both factions

----------


## Tanalasta

[removed btag] willing to trade favors, warlock. Can summon with assist. EU Horde

----------


## mrgrap2

LF Horde US to boost my toon,(trying to make my first horde)

I will boost you US alliance(all my toons are alliance)

PM me

----------


## Qubis

Frogs are over flooded on my server, can anyone recommend me some other good locations?

----------


## CreativeXtent

its not hotfixed. lol.... these other people just want you to think it is of course.

+5 to ya as well.

----------


## jumperu

1-30 in 5 mins with raf Gyazo - 7c656cd1a20d866d5914a79e88d6d917.png


ps: after lvl 80 xp decreases very much 

this is very very good for 1-60....good for 60-70....ok for 70-80...
make as many low chars as possible...raise them to 80 while it lasts

----------


## Merek22

If I could give rep I would.
Instead I will say - nice find friend!

----------


## Killer1209

just hit lvl 71 with 49mins total played. it slows down alot after 65ish but its free exp so just afk it when your in a group.

----------


## WizardTrokair

> kinda sad that so many ppl are watching this thread and using this w/o repping the op


Agreed... *+9* to OP

----------


## verccety

Guys, can someone please help me with boost.  :Frown:  verccety#2213 EU

----------


## eJACK

Psa: Tigers give the same amount of exp as the frogs.

----------


## mrgrap2

ive been in such a shit group i keep dying every 2-3mins

but finally managed to get lock to 60 so i can boost with professions now!!

but still looking for horde US, will boost ur ally US.

----------


## MFDOOM

Is this still working on US? I'm in class atm

----------


## mrgrap2

> Is this still working on US? I'm in class atm



yes at first u think its nerfed cuz on level 1 its only a few k xp, higher levle u go more xp but i think its based on %

----------


## 7idus21

EU Horde Coex#2741looking for share boost! Still working on EU.. bosted hunter from lvl 1-68!

----------


## BaronofArizona

Still working. Will probably be hotfixed before I can find the time to make any real use of it but worthwhile nonetheless :Smile: 

+rep for OP

----------


## Ishyorc

good find I'll be leveling a lot of alts

----------


## lorelai

Anyone wants to boost each other? F4ME1234#2768 EU

----------


## Qubis

How come the XP is so bad at 80+ ?

----------


## Bareno

Anyone on US generous enough to boost an fellow bro? Terini#1483

Would like to get my 32 druid up to 90 before this is fixed.

----------


## Ishyorc

good find man abusing so hard

----------


## mrgrap2

> Anyone on US generous enough to boost an fellow bro? Terini#1483
> 
> Would like to get my 32 druid up to 90 before this is fixed.


if u got horde US, then id boost ally US

----------


## skules

> http://www.ownedcore.com/forums/mmo-...ml#post3177229 (Heroic Garrosh Kill For 100% chance at BoA for your Toons you have not done it on!) If you need BoAs for your fresh 90


That shameless advertisement of a shit service that costs so much more than its worth. Ingame its like 3k gold

----------


## Tanalasta

My internet died. Still trading boosts. [removed btag] Eu Horde

----------


## bbq1337

Do you guys really think Blizzard will allow this? Won't they just ban everyone who did it, or roll back the characters?

----------


## Dal The Dk

Elite this please <3

----------


## Mrmoldybread

Trading boosts, horde or alliance US, Mrmoldybread#1336

----------


## Sirdots

> Do you guys really think Blizzard will allow this? Won't they just ban everyone who did it, or roll back the characters?


Why wouldnt blizzard allow it. this method has been around for ages. " Having a high level kill stuff for you " to level the lowbie. So why would u get banned for doing something thats been around since vanila...

----------


## KitWalker

> Elite this please <3


It's already on MMO-Champion...

----------


## advanta

> Why wouldnt blizzard allow it. this method has been around for ages. " Having a high level kill stuff for you " to level the lowbie. So why would u get banned for doing something thats been around since vanila...


Historically Blizzard haven't been particulary prone to the application of any kind of consistent logic or thought process generally. In short, they could ban everyone, do nothing or pretty much anything. And then probably undo what they'd done. You take your chances and roll the dice.

----------


## DeKnarf

Thanks for this. Leveled my shaman in 1 hour and 20 minutes from 1 to 60 (including transport to timeless isle)

----------


## Merek22

edit: done

----------


## Riddl3n

Still working us, easiest place to get to is north barrens, kill the korkron

----------


## Ferrowz

> Why wouldnt blizzard allow it. this method has been around for ages. " Having a high level kill stuff for you " to level the lowbie. So why would u get banned for doing something thats been around since vanila...


Ofc 1hour 1-60 been around for ages, rofl.

----------


## xxsamxx86

Turtles on the isle are insane aswell!

----------


## havanna

Lvl 4 char in 1 hour ,the fastes way is to be just 2 in the party.

----------


## Battle123

any one farm in townlong steppes ?  :Smile:  no need looot just and only exp
pm me pls

----------


## Zagash

This is riddiculous

----------


## mrgrap2

Still trading boosts, Need US Horde, for US Ally

----------


## xxsweghostxx

Whats the best spot? On my realm they are overpopulated at frogs, and gankers all around the timeless isle!

----------


## IChangedMyUsername

> Selling boost on US horde. 500g per level (accepting battlepets,can eventually phase to dead server) /can lock summon. PM me your battletag.


Good luck xD, you want 30000g for something that anyone can do in 30 mins?

----------


## samoel

> Whats the best spot? On my realm they are overpopulated at frogs, and gankers all around the timeless isle!


Cross realm to the dead server, where ppls dont farming frogs...just create 1lvl char in dead realm invite your friends logout and log with alt that u wanted boost

----------


## Fermie

Guys, I warn you. Now it is very many who do this and blizzard will start writing a blacklist of all who do. Do not get banned unnecessarily ....

----------


## raceboy404

I can't recall anyone ever getting banned for leveling stupid fast from broken game mechanics expect people going for world first.

----------


## jbiyfyo

add me for doing this on EU. skype: tsfgman

----------


## Darcyn

Trading boosts. Need EU-Alliance, can boost EU-Horde. Need 11 alliance boosts in exchange for up to 10-15ish horde boots.

Skype: wrathuponmyself

----------


## densii

Densneaky Us ally Darkspear i am already at 37 and on timeless isle. private msg on here or in game me for boost trade

----------


## Starkey2009

> Move this post to elite RIGHT AWAY!!
> Insane find!


why lol its on MMO-Champion already, if they know blizzard does.

----------


## mrgrap2

Still trading US Horde for US alliance pm me

----------


## Evankeliumi

Using this spot with guild. http://www.ownedcore.com/forums/worl...ml#post2560001 (The new way farming Motes+Greens+Skyshards!(Still requires Exalted with Golden Lotus)) 

- Fast Respawn
- Inn (full time rested)

+rep to op

----------


## densii

> Still trading US Horde for US alliance pm me


cant pm you your inbox is full? i will trade an ally boost Densneaky Us ally Darkspear i am already at 37 and on timeless isle

----------


## mrgrap2

> cant pm you your inbox is full? i will trade an ally boost Densneaky Us ally Darkspear i am already at 37 and on timeless isle



do you have a 90 hode to boost my level 1? if so let me know and ill trade

----------


## jimmys96

Protip: RAF link between the 90 and the low level works.
+5 to OP

----------


## densii

yea i do on illidan

----------


## TheEnglishGuy

Sorry guys, newbie here.

How does the RAF work? You need a new account for that right? 

So anyone know a better spot than the frogs? Also, how come I only get 2000xp or so from the frogs instead of the 20k or something described above?

----------


## Sikis

Horde US looking for partner. I have both Ally and Horde 90's.

----------


## globaling24

Looking for a 90 warlock on EU alliance to boost me 1-60 (about 10 minutes)

We change and I boost you after, I have a lock too so I can summon.

I know a place where nobody farms.

PM me

----------


## davies19uk

Guys its Fixed?

----------


## lolasdtw0

Hotfixed on EU  :Frown:

----------


## cr0

+5 rep left! Thanks!!

----------


## brennholzz

Which servers hotfixed?
Still working Azshara - EU

----------


## lolasdtw0

Tarren Mill EU is hotfixed

----------


## amazingxx

Looking for someone to boost me on US, we can do 30 min. me then 30min. you.
PM me!

----------


## brennholzz

It gives you less ep from 70 on  :Big Grin: 
1-70 ~10k per mob withput heirlooms
70 + ~ 6k

----------


## hodong

people streaming this... well this got out of control :/

----------


## Swagstep

Everything will get rolledback xD

----------


## [IAMS]

Move to elite

----------


## number2

> people streaming this... well this got out of control :/


Anything for views......lame

----------


## Starkey2009

> Move to elite


There is no point if its on twitch and mmo champion is going to be hotfixed people are abusing it already

----------


## hodong

> Move to elite


lol stop asking, won't happen and it's too late. Blizzard knows it

----------


## manuel1983

No need to move it to elite , Blizz already knows it

----------


## wedoxlol

Do it for free on eu
marcel1992#2462

----------


## Sarkot

not hotfixed yet on spanish servers, we are still doing it

----------


## driscollblood

Can someone boost me to 70 right now?? (lv 46 Horde, US). I can give a Blade of Wizardry (if youre on Arathor) or 2000g (if youre on Illidan) if you want! Add me - Carbohydrate#1966

----------


## Knucii

id like to trade 3x boosts on EU Alliance,if anyone interested Knucii#2866,thanks

----------


## folgers4

Edit: Noooo  :Frown:

----------


## Lvl1

fixt US as of 2 min ago

----------


## Mirrors

Must have literally been hotfixed as I was boosting my warrior. Went from getting 20k xp per kill then suddenly out of nowhere was just getting 300xp.

----------


## jumperu

still works for me..lol 1-60 in 10 mins (with raf)

Gyazo - d97d1848409c5dfa76871fcc6f96a04a.png



*Le: fixed for me also...getting 6xp/normal mob..even with raf

----------


## denno84

Fixed this moment on blackrock eu  :Frown:

----------


## Focusx

Fixed on Darkmoon Faire and all connected realms.
Same for Stormscale. Both EU.

----------


## chronux

Hotfixed as of now on EU. GG RIPERONI

----------


## Syrac88

Fiexd on Eu. thanks for sharing.

----------


## Crysto

rest in peace 6.0.3 leveling

----------


## Maaarten

Fixed, ****!

----------


## MrFaned

Confirmed fixed. Went from 1-50 in 35minutes, though. Ty OP.

----------


## Kuglen

Still going strong on Twisting Nether EU!

----------


## raceboy404

+ repping OP. Got me a few 60s. Was fun.

----------


## CreativeXtent

and it is patched. sorry :/

----------


## Taftvalue

hotfixed my druid doesn't get any xp anymore, boosted my hunter to 85 but now it's fixed

----------


## frostygh

Fixed on all EU realms, Cheers OP

----------


## The Iron Moose

1-66 on 6 characters in under an hour. +rep this saved me so much of my life.

----------


## jumperu

yea fixed....gonna rep the op...didn't have time until now...was kinda busy  :Wink:

----------


## advanta

> + repping OP. Got me a few 60s. Was fun.


Seems to have been hotfixed on aerie-peak, went from tens of thousands of xp per great turtle hatchling kill to to just 600 or so. 

Unless the scaling kicks in properly halfway through level 66 or something, but that doesn't seem likely.

----------


## brennholzz

Fixxed at my server, my friend still running  :Frown:

----------


## Flowsion

Good while it lasted guys  :Frown:

----------


## Sarkot

good while it lasted. lvled 2 chars 1-60

----------


## Taftvalue

I love it when Blizzard screws up 
first the insane dungeon xp now this <3

----------


## sorhc

im wondering if they will ban for this

----------


## DreadyDK

Fixed now eu servers!

----------


## dgcarl

While frogs are giving 100-200 exp, the spineclaws at shore gives 29k exp. Think they did not fix all  :Smile:

----------


## chriscostaki

> im wondering if they will ban for this


They have to ban 70% of the players that play the game if they do

----------


## sebaba12

still works on Burning Legion - EU 1-85 with raf in 10 min

----------


## goomez

still works Burning Legion EU

----------


## facelesssoul

+rep and CC

Fixed now on EU, 1 second we were dinging like crazy next second 200xp per kill. As of the OP, you have just saved countless hours of stale gameplay for so many people helping us enjoy the game better and perhaps even REAL LIFE.

FU blizz for hotfixing the best thing that ever happened to wow since.. well the best thing that ever happened to wow PERIOD.

I am amazed on how blizz will swiftly go and fix something that actually enhances gameplay for people and let for months bugs that will ruin gameplay for others.

----------


## Swagstep

> +rep and CC
> 
> Fixed now on EU, 1 second we were dinging like crazy next second 200xp per kill. As of the OP, you have just saved countless hours of stale gameplay for so many people helping us enjoy the game better and perhaps even REAL LIFE.
> 
> FU blizz for hotfixing the best thing that ever happened to wow since.. well the best thing that ever happened to wow PERIOD.
> 
> I am amazed on how blizz will swiftly go and fix something that actually enhances gameplay for people and let for months bugs that will ruin gameplay for others.


LOL you're amazed blizz will hotfix a major exploit? NICE LOGIC!!

----------


## jumperu

lol @some ppl ..7.5k ..i lol'ed so hard..

Gyazo - 5a25d838c61d87f47d29ac9546f7ef88.png

----------


## mrgrap2

confirmed fixed on US,

finally got my level 2 horde lock on TI, but was reading here it got hotfixed while flying there....

turtles were only giving 3xp, 3xp!!!!!

----------


## KirinShop

Still working on EU, not for all realms though.

Edit: People saying it's fixed on Stormscale? Still working fine for me.

----------


## Thandris

All US realms fixed?

----------


## Michel Bambule

fixed on blackrock eu

----------


## beggisch

would rep you if I could, was fun while it lasted

----------


## Woona

Argent Dawn and connected realms are fixed.

----------


## Darkoscholo

Damn....beeing afk for a while and miss this  :Frown:

----------


## mrgrap2

I HATE all the twitch streamers and kids posting threads on MMO Champion using this shit. 
Please keep it on ownedcore for ****s sake. Even if not in elite, u kids dont need to show and tell the whole world just to get a few likes and viewers.

AKA Elvinelol, i will not support ur stream anymore and Amirdaheat on mmo champ/

----------


## JarHead95

Worked and is FIXED on Lightninghoof US but just stopped working as i hopped over to my main to boost my friend who just boosted me. :C got pally from 27 to 63 in a matter of minutes

----------


## bbq1337

> I HATE all the twitch streamers and kids posting threads on MMO Champion using this shit. 
> Please keep it on ownedcore for ****s sake. Even if not in elite, u kids dont need to show and tell the whole world just to get a few likes and viewers.
> 
> AKA Elvinelol, i will not support ur stream anymore and Amirdaheat on mmo champ/


Elvinelol seriously showed this? What a c**t.

I agree though, it's annoying but not much to do about those sharing on MMO champion and other stupid places..

----------


## MFDOOM

things like these need to be posted in elite and need to stay there.

----------


## Cecu

So you think only ppl which read it here do use it? Wake up pal, all the forums are full with this, ingame too.

----------


## JarHead95

did they hotfix it all or just certain broken spots? someone mentioned certain mobs working still. Pm a spot and ill love u long time :Smile:

----------


## Miksu

Dread Wastes, Zan'Vess spot still working! Hurry up before hotfix!

----------


## The Iron Moose

> did they hotfix it all or just certain broken spots? someone mentioned certain mobs working still. Pm a spot and ill love u long time


Nothing level 90 in vale works anymore. Was using gou lai. Flying the lowbie on top allowed full clears of the areas below still giving credit for the kills, took about 8 minutes per character including making a mage portal to shrine. After the exp dropped to 300 per kill checked the fish, mantid, and spirit mogu nothing in the zone worked.

----------


## oranj

I dont see what the big deal is about this. 1-85 is easy as hell with RAF. I have 11x90's and enjoying levelling them with RAF and with grant level as well as Bliz selling level 90s, how EASY do you want this game to be?

----------


## inol589

This has nothing to do with ease and everything to do with time. Leveling is a waste of time.

----------


## TweakNET

> Dread Wastes, Zan'Vess spot still working! Hurry up before hotfix!


They also have hotfixed this spot, it aint working.

----------


## WoWPros

Elvinelol is an idiot anyways.

He talks shit about ownedcore on his stream yet you will see it open on his stream from time to time.

----------


## g1zm0

Are you guys seriously blaming Elvine for the hotfix? Blizzard knew about this as soon as it was posted here, if you don't think Blizzard reads these forums you are pretty stupid. Even if they don't this shit spreads so fast as soon as someone posts it and people start to use it.

----------


## Kentus

Outland EU fixed

----------


## oranj

> Are you guys seriously blaming Elvine for the hotfix? Blizzard knew about this as soon as it was posted here, if you don't think Blizzard reads these forums you are pretty stupid. Even if they don't this shit spreads so fast as soon as someone posts it and people start to use it.


^ this. all major bugs get hotfixed in minutes/hours.

----------


## Mhyr

> Are you guys seriously blaming Elvine for the hotfix? Blizzard knew about this as soon as it was posted here, if you don't think Blizzard reads these forums you are pretty stupid. Even if they don't this shit spreads so fast as soon as someone posts it and people start to use it.


We don't only blame Elvine, but all he does it sh*t on others, gives out things in public which ruins entire markets/spots, just like Umren (brofist ya face) and Nomanis mainly.
Those big-watched farmers ruin the fun for people who find those spots and the few people who know about it.
Go check the prices for Embersilk on your realm. They dropped by 50% at least the last couple of days due to a f*ckton of people using a few new farmspots which are made public. What all these things do? Ruin markets and economies/fun for others who benefit from it.
I DON'T say exploits as big as the one today were ment to kept secret since you can't, this was "too big" to leave unnoticed, but other bugs/exploits and spots are just getting swarmed by "wannabees" who refuse to do effort themselves and think that if they go to spot X or Y, do Z or Q they INSTANTLY get what they want.

----------


## jumperu

> Dread Wastes, Zan'Vess spot still working! Hurry up before hotfix!




confirmed this..i'm there atm

Gyazo - 6a51bd365736918f0668bdb0635e886b.png

----------


## Thundathigh

> confirmed this..i'm there atm
> 
> Gyazo - 6a51bd365736918f0668bdb0635e886b.png


Where is the Zan'Vess spot? I can't find any mobs there that give decent xp.

----------


## Light-Boost

And what's your server? I tried zanvess right now and it doen't work

----------


## bbq1337

Some people are still selling it on my realm.. I guess they haven't fixed all the mobs apparently ?

Anyone care to share ?

----------


## aionic11

*If this has already been fixed on your realm, use another account or ask a friend to create a lvl 1 character on a realm that STILL WORKS and invite you, and you will be transfered to that realm's phase, and it will still work. Doing it right now.*

----------


## jumperu

Gyazo - e90ac0b1e098fcd6a4cb350ce0f259cd.png


the spot ...the whole island works...saw a "cow" on the other side leveling..

----------


## chriscostaki

> We don't only blame Elvine, but all he does it sh*t on others, gives out things in public which ruins entire markets/spots, just like Umren (brofist ya face) and Nomanis mainly.
> Those big-watched farmers ruin the fun for people who find those spots and the few people who know about it.
> Go check the prices for Embersilk on your realm. They dropped by 50% at least the last couple of days due to a f*ckton of people using a few new farmspots which are made public. What all these things do? Ruin markets and economies/fun for others who benefit from it.
> I DON'T say exploits as big as the one today were ment to kept secret since you can't, this was "too big" to leave unnoticed, but other bugs/exploits and spots are just getting swarmed by "wannabees" who refuse to do effort themselves and think that if they go to spot X or Y, do Z or Q they INSTANTLY get what they want.


could not have said it any better my self

----------


## Monstrosityxo

Still working in that zan spot?

----------


## Bokutox

Fixxed.

Gratz to Blizzard for owning oownedcore forums! woo. and every other forum that mattrs!

----------


## Merek22

defias eu not working, townlong or zanvess

----------


## TheEnglishGuy

It's not fully fixed yet ;D

----------


## [H]itman

Care to pinpoint the location TheEnglishGuy? 

Thx

----------


## Sarkot

> It's not fully fixed yet ;D


cmon share it pls

----------


## KirinShop

Still working for me as well.

----------


## lolasdtw0

Where? and what realm you playing on?

----------


## decend

> Still working for me as well.


what realm, US or EU?

----------


## tihifniz

It still works on Silvermoon EU for some odd reason.

----------


## [H]itman

Where Kirinshop? DW Zan'V?

----------


## Thandris

Looks like its only EU servers not fully hotfixed.

----------


## jsmith00075

If it works on you EU A and need help, PM me for my btag

----------


## xWPx

Looking for someone to do this with on US if its still working on any realms.

----------


## Nylina

It's fixed on US

----------


## bbq1337

I hear people are getting banned for this now? Some reports on wow forums..

----------


## fenomic

works on eu server, isle is full of warlocks spawning lvl 1 chars and pushing them against gold... so sad this was posted, had potential to become an epic elite lvl guide :P

----------


## TheEnglishGuy

Twitch

that's 1 location

----------


## Domo Kun

PM me if u need a mage a a 2seater ill kill

----------


## Richboycool

On EU-Silvermoon. Looking for a boost for some alts. Will boost you if you need it, in return. Let me know!

----------


## michaelwatson

Dont bother on US. Its not working... I tried to solo tag a frog/turtle on 73 mage but obviously missed.. got a group to do and only got 600xp per kill rested with heirlooms.. Its been fixed  :Frown:

----------


## Hazzbazzy

Skullcrusher - EU hotfixed.

----------


## gerger

Inv me on some working realm, i can boost my alt and yours in same time...horde

----------


## lalapuh

anyone doing this at hordesite? i'd do it then on alliance side as exchange

----------


## Nylina

> I hear people are getting banned for this now? Some reports on wow forums..


Where on the wow forums

----------


## Ergoim

Awesome spot for those realms that haven't been hotfixed yet. 2 rares spawning (the one outside gave my lvl 58 1 million exp) and continuous spawning of mobs when being on the "balcony". 1-60 in 10 minutes.

----------


## Richboycool

On EU-Silvermoon. Looking for a boost for some alts - hopefully you'll have a 2 seater. Will boost you if you need it, in return. Let me know!

Not sure if we can cross-realm.

----------


## riccog

Ragnaros EU timeless isle still works

----------


## Domo Kun

if u need a mage + 2mount + some killing
pm me
(US)Ally

----------


## Mason Morris

If someone can get me and my friend invited to your working realm, I'll help you up in levels, got my two flyer mount too. 

Also if possible, It'd be nice to have someone boost me Btag is Titania#2716 EU prefferably alliance

----------


## mrgrap2

> if u need a mage + 2mount + some killing
> pm me
> (US)Ally


your pm is full

----------


## xWPx

I'm looking for a working US server, if anyone has one. I've got two seater mount at the ready. I'd love to do a couple chars.

----------


## Leonbcol

Looking for Horde US realm, PM me if your realm is working and I'll lvl your toons along with mine

----------


## Domo Kun

ok ten letters

----------


## tihifniz

Still working on Silvermoon EU as of 1 min ago.

----------


## ApplyLubrication

Are there currently any working US realms? Will level multiple characters for you if you provide  :Smile:  PM with server and your btag!

----------


## gerger

whisp me your tag please, im a homie!

----------


## haleybrown8313

If someone could PM me and invite me to your realm I'll help you level up many levels if you help me. Thanks! US Alliance. Or Horde!

----------


## smitedat

Jinchuriki#2718
EU - Hordeside pls  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:  already 35 got nerfed

----------


## Myfarae

If anyone's available to boost on EU Alliance then add me
I'll need a 2-seater mount to get from shrine to timeless though

----------


## Domo Kun

apply let mei try

----------


## Faave

Got a 2 seater and 580 ilvl Hunter to boost you. Inv to Server which is legit  :Smile: .

PM me if you got a server which is working

----------


## tsompanis

Anyone willing to boost me on EU-Horde side? Please whisper me so i can add your BTag :Smile:

----------


## gerger

seems thats its imposible to pm anyone cuss of the full mailbox.. anyway, last try for tonight.. i need a server that still works, i can provide the boost for you and my alt.

----------


## Zarius1

If anyone is willing to boost me on US - I have a character at the turtle location in timeless Isle - pm me btag so i can add you  :Smile:

----------


## Sarkot

same here, looking for ppl on EU HORDE working servers, i boost u then u boost me! pm me for battle tag

----------


## Pewpewcharge

well, let's give it a try. 
same here, EU Alliance. pm me battle tag

----------


## lewie4

Still working on Kazzak EU

----------


## JarHead95

Looking for working US server, pm me Btag is Phlint#1728

----------


## Faave

Wanna try it on Horde? :Smile:  Lewie. pm me

----------


## steven996

On US looking to try this out for someone! Want to get boosted, but I can boost you first if you want. 570 Lock with 2 seaters. PM me for invite

----------


## brennholzz

EU - Eredar still working  :Smile:

----------


## jimmys96

581 warlock LF boost trading... YOU have to be on a working realm. (Aliance)

PM me if interested. have 2seater flyers

----------


## Faave

-deleted post

----------


## Maaarten

Looking for invite to working server. Will trade boosting. Got 2 seater and 580+ for smoothness  :Smile:  PM

----------


## shins

US alliance Looking for working realm/partner. have 570 hunter and 2 seater, willing to trade for as long as wanted. shinanaginz#1284

----------


## JarHead95

Us alliance looking for working realm/partner. Only 2 seater ground but can get there fast . willing to trade long as poss Phlint#1728

----------


## Gigar2453

-deleted post

----------


## jshane7422

How much xp does killing one mob give atm?

----------


## steven996

US Horde 570 Lock w/ 2 Seater looking to trade pm me

----------


## goldeneye91

Lf trade booster, balance druid 580+, smooth boost !! Pm if you are on working realm

----------


## mrleskro

add me please Eu horde : mrleskro#2998

----------


## Leonbcol

Still looking for US Horde, I have multiple accounts so you will just leech the exp you do not need to boost me. You just need to be in a working realm

----------


## Viralrush

Any US realms still working? I was leveling my 3rd character to 70 when the hotfix hit earlier today on mine.

----------


## Myfarae

Still looking for someone to boost me on a working EU Alliance realm, already on timeless

----------


## tihifniz

Still working Silvermoon-EU, and no i dont provide boost, and no i dont need a boost either, just plain info.

----------


## advanta

Worth pointing out that if you have a monk, you don't need a group. You can use zen pilgrimage to get to pandaland 
and touch of death will kill any low health mob regardless of level. Soloing mobs worked pretty well for me till the hotfix.

----------


## steven996

Horde US looking for boost. Know of one area unpatched from Elite add me D3FTW#1288

----------


## dw~

If anyone knows a server, throw me a PM with your Battletag!

*Edit: I'm willing to pay real money.*

----------


## madden92

Doesn't work for me.... Auchindoun EU

----------


## raeptiem

Timeless isle @ Kazzak EU still working as of 2.25am

----------


## E88M

silvermoon-eu only works on timeless isle

----------


## goldeneye91

found exlopit if you kill nalak when you are level 1 you instantly ding level 70 !!!! Works on all server !

----------


## mozatosh

Is this true goldeneye91 ?

----------


## dw~

> Timeless isle @ Kazzak EU still working as of 2.25am


I can confirm that this is correct, and still works as of now.

----------


## lalapuh

> found exlopit if you kill nalak when you are level 1 you instantly ding level 70 !!!! Works on all server !


can any1 confirm?

----------


## Sarkot

still looking for partners on eu horde. i want to try that nalak spot or any that is working. willing to boost you first. pm me

----------


## jimmys96

> I can confirm that this is correct, and still works as of now.


Any chance of an invite? I'm a 581 Warlock

----------


## lalapuh

lf someone bossting me on horde side, i'll boost you on ally /pm me

----------


## mozatosh

dw~ I can get a toon to Timeless isle but I'm having trouble getting someone to help afterwards, can we help each other out ? pm me please

----------


## Acry

LF horde on NA to do nalak, need a PVE realm though so the guards can solo nalak.

----------


## lolekm1

Mage 582 LF party from sone on Kazzak. I can boost you first, after that u will inv me and do the same =) 
kiruz#2541

----------


## AdamEd

I am looking someone to trade boost.
Twisting Nether
Horde Side
EU

----------


## Richboycool

Have multiple 90's capable of boosting 1-70 in about 30 minutes, have been doing so for the last few hours on Silvermoon. Need someone/party from Kazzak to invite me. If you're willing to boost one of my toons from 1-70, i will do the same for you. PM me if interested.

ALLIANCE ALLIANCE ALLIANCE ALLIANCE ALLIANCE ALLIANCE ALLIANCE ALLIANCE ALLIANCE ALLIANCE ALLIANCE

----------


## Maaarten

Looking for boosting partner on working realm. We take turns boosting. I also have a booster on working realm. PM ME

----------


## Richboycool

> Looking for boosting partner on working realm. We take turns boosting. I also have a booster on working realm. PM ME


PM'd you but confused. You have a booster on a working realm but want a boosting partner on a working realm? :S

----------


## Acry

Just did Nalak on NA realm. Can confirm it DID NOT work. 81 xp.

----------


## Maaarten

I need a boost for my low levels, and I can provide a boost for your low levels.
Get it?  :Big Grin:

----------


## MomoGunz

It was NOT working on Dalaran-EU. I got invited on Outland-EU and mysteriously, it worked. I still don't know why.
I was boosting a friend on Timeless Isle.

----------


## hurly1223

Any NA Realms Still Working Or Only EU Realms?

----------


## mozatosh

Any Eu Horde realm working atm ?

----------


## Richboycool

> I need a boost for my low levels, and I can provide a boost for your low levels.
> Get it?


Yes, i PM'd you. Add me to battlenet if you're willing to boost me first, as you need to pull me to your realm.

EDIT; what is your btag?

----------


## cyriaur

Looking for a boost and willing to give a boost. pm!

----------


## Richboycool

> Looking for a boost and willing to give a boost. pm!


Brah, no info. EU? US? Alliance? Horde? What realm you in?

----------


## yashiro

Btw..is this shit working as intended? im thinking it my be

----------


## cyriaur

Soz. Eu. Horde. Al'akir

----------


## Richboycool

It's cool.

By the time most people reply on here, their realm is hotfixed and no longer farmable. Such a waste really.

----------


## bbq1337

Anyone from EU Silvermoon Alliance?

I'd like to try kill nalak lol..

----------


## Richboycool

Silvermoon has been hotfixed. Just came from boosting on there.

----------


## lalapuh

> Silvermoon has been hotfixed. Just came from boosting on there.


can't confirm. boostig there atm.

----------


## Richboycool

> can't confirm. boostig there atm.


Rofl wtf. Can i join? Im from Silvermoon. PM'd my btag.

----------


## freeloading

Don't bother people...looks like it's been hotfixed. I'm on Area52 US Horde...my level 3 toon only getting 1 xp per kill

----------


## Richboycool

> Don't bother people...looks like it's been hotfixed. I'm on Area52 US Horde...my level 3 toon only getting 1 xp per kill


"US" - Dude, we established that US got hotfixed hours ago.

----------


## cyriaur

Not working on Al'akir

----------


## Chokladmos

Kazzak EU still working

----------


## Richboycool

Anyone from Kazzak EU wanna invite me? Got 4 level 90s which i can boost you with. Need boosting also. PM me your btag!

----------


## Ownerism

Anyone from Alliance EU who can invite me? Can help you in return. pm

----------


## Nylina

This is the time I wish I played on EU.

Stuff always lasts longer there.

----------


## Mixtrade

Outland EU still works
Draenor EU dosn't work

----------


## Kuri

gonna try it on different realms as i ve several 90s spread across eu realms, but i am afraid iam to late again  :Big Grin:

----------


## E88M

EU-Silvermoon is still working!

----------


## cyriaur

Willing to level someone and vice versa. pm for battletags

----------


## gonaboi

i have multiple 90s i can trade boost with, on EU horde, pm me if you re on working realm

----------


## bbq1337

Didn't work on Kazzak.. what mobs ?

----------


## Mirror

Bleeding Hollow - Horde anyone willing to hit me up and help a brotha out? Airbourne#1184 or Vanth

----------


## winterspring1314

i require boosting in any EU realm, can boost on Anachronos/Horde. whisper me for invite/battletag  :Smile: .

----------


## E88M

@Winterspring i'm affraid i don't have any horde characters on silvermoon, i can however make a level 1 horde and give you that group, Would that fix your issue?

PS: Your inbox is full

----------


## Sarkot

guys, let it go. this is not going to work unless u have friends on the working servers. because noone is going to invite you to party to phase you into the working server and boost you, because when you are done you wont be able to boost him since his lvl 1 toon will phase into your non-working server. if u could pay him with gold u could sell this as a leveling service but you are from different servers so obviously u can not trade, only option is to buy this with real money.
anyway, gl for those that will keep trying, i am going to bed, gn.

----------


## papst24

can anyone pahse us @working *EU realm*? me (level1) and my lvl 90 friend, *we boost you*!

----------


## winterspring1314

> @Winterspring i'm affraid i don't have any horde characters on silvermoon, i can however make a level 1 horde and give you that group, Would that fix your issue?
> 
> PS: Your inbox is full


no worries, bro. we can do it with alliance characters then. 

my inbox is cleared now.

also, it would work, because most people definitely, won't mind 5-10 minutes of their life :P plus many of us have multiple characters on different realms - which includes working ones too.

----------


## Ownerism

Outland-EU getting restarted in 15 mins. gg

----------


## Chokladmos

Realm restart in 15 min, RIP

----------


## papst24

can anyone pahse us @working realm? me (level1) and my lvl 90 friend, *we boost you*!

----------


## Ownerism

Well one thing I learned, Outland-EU has a pretty caustic environment for this stuff, the moment you propose a trade for a valuable pet since you don't have gold, get instantly put on ignore lists. There were a handful of people offering this on Trade and only about 45 characters 1-80 on Timeless Isle right before the restart.

----------


## moor2

i invited all lowbies that asked.. i got two above 60 and some about 40 before server restart..

----------


## lalapuh

silvermoon-cr group has restart now. think that'll be fixed

----------


## yashiro

Had all classes boosted to lvl60...GG blizz lol 

Btw...worst exploit ive seen since i play wow (2006)...for a game that we pay 13euro month its a shame..lol

over and out!

----------


## Ownerism

> EU-Silvermoon is still working!


Your PMs are full

----------


## Xedoron

Atleast 3 Chars lv 80, R.I.P.

Blackhand Server Restart

----------


## Cecu

> This is the time I wish I played on EU.
> 
> Stuff always lasts longer there.


But some exploits never going live on EU, just because they fixed between the US and EU maintenance ....

----------


## moor2

18 realms are down for restart, so i bet they are those who had it working..

----------


## Cecu

> 18 realms are down for restart, so i bet they are those who had it working..


From what i saw: Only non-merged realms lasted till the restart, the merged was fixed yesterday.

----------


## lalapuh

i'm wondering why they needed to restart those realms, while it worked without restart at all other realms

----------


## moor2

that makes sense, yeah it was not working on my main realm wich is merged..

----------


## winterspring1314

so, any realms it still works on?

----------


## papst24

so it´s fixed now on all realms?

----------


## 4p0k

It works now ?

----------


## papst24

> It works now ?


fixed i think after realm restart.

----------


## ZoR12

Checked all known spots on Kazaak EU and can confirm its 100% fixed.

----------


## parker1231

Yes, restarts fixed it, and if your realm wasn't restarted it was still hotfixed. On a level 50, I only get 34 xp now from max level mobs.

RIP.

----------


## jimmyamd

anyone wanna try see if it works still US barthilas pm me battletag

----------


## jumperu

can't test anymore, realm phasing doesn't seem to work...

any1 know if any eu realms still work?

Le: Managed to phase on Draenor eu, fixed!

----------


## purepoison91

Kazzak Fixed

----------


## Nylina

Sucks.

I heard talk about bans, has this happened to anyone

----------


## v3ntrix

It still worked on Oceanic an hour ago. Its of questionable value though. You can get from 1-20 in a minute. 20-40 in 10 minutes. 40-60 in 30 minutes. Then it slows down. It took an hour to get a toon from 70-75.

On my 74, killing Timeless Isle non-rares with my 90 gave my 74 7700xp (non rested).

EDIT: I think the hotfix nerfed the XP. Its still better than before 6.0.2 but not as good as yesterday.

----------


## 4p0k

> It still worked on Oceanic an hour ago. Its of questionable value though. You can get from 1-20 in a minute. 20-40 in 10 minutes. 40-60 in 30 minutes. Then it slows down. It took an hour to get a toon from 70-75.


US realm worked?

----------


## fyrin3

FROSTMOURNE US works

----------


## 4p0k

and who tried to go EU in crosserv US

----------


## rr2109

If anyones server has this up and would be willing to level me will pay with a spectral tiger cub on your server, pm me

----------


## Deathlyblade

Looking for a 90 on Oceanic servers to help boost, preferably FrostMourne-US

----------


## FifaPlaya96

damn i came in to late  :Frown:

----------


## MisterL

Worked really fine on EU for me. Played till I was too tired in the morning. Maxed 3 chars at the little tortoise at timeless isle. : )
Dont know if still working. But there are no players at all spots so I guess not.

----------


## JhonnyQ

Some1 wants to do that with me on EU? Alliance? Throw me a PM.

I got a 90 and would like to level a twink we can help out together.

----------


## Ziago

Isn't that fixed? i Levelled 4 60 on Well of Eternity EU, but now seems fixed on Timeless Isle. If someone know another "spot" where it's working, pls share! tnx

----------


## testing321123

Anyone tried the dinosaur isle yet?

----------


## advanta

> Isn't that fixed? i Levelled 4 60 on Well of Eternity EU, but now seems fixed on Timeless Isle. If someone know another "spot" where it's working, pls share! tnx


I took my low-level monk on a tour of pandaria and the xp was nerfed everywhere. Didn't check valley of the four winds or jade forest. Couldn't kill anything on dino isle.

Checked out Northrend and skulled out mobs give nerfed experience, so they've obviously implemented a structural rather than mob-specific solution. 

Btw worth mentioning low-level toons are quite capable of soloing many of the weaker level 90 mobs.

----------


## chronux

I seriously dont understand why people leveled their characters to 60... I did 1-60 in about 1-2 minutes with RAF xp bonus (I got it even while i was in group with a 90 of my other account.)
Then it took about 18 more mins from 60-85.

Maybe frogs were only working till 60? The Great Turtle Hatchlings worked till 85 for me!

----------


## GameOverWow

*It's Fixt*

I just went to see if it was fixt 10:50 and it is.

i did this the hole night until 06:00 were i went to sleep and when i woke up it was fixt for real

----------


## malleck666

Anyone doing this on Horde-EU now? Will repay the favour.

----------


## papst24

Vote 4 close. It is fixed so game Over.

----------


## fyrin3

Frostmourne-US still going! 100s of people on timeless isle doing free carries its insane! got 5 70s 1 80 in 3 hours

----------


## Ziago

on Well of Eternity was "fixed" yesterday at 9:00PM GMT. If someone is still doin this on any EU server pls contact me in PM.

Thank you

----------


## testing321123

> Frostmourne-US still going! 100s of people on timeless isle doing free carries its insane! got 5 70s 1 80 in 3 hours


You sure they're doing free carries?
If so imma roll some toons on frostmourne.

Any of them providing free summons? Lol.

Edited:
Just went to check it out.
Most of them are selling 1-70 for 3k / 1-60 for 2k. 

None were providing free service.

----------


## yoshimitsu84

if anyone is willing to test to boost my lvl1 char, let me know in a PM!  :Smile:

----------


## Devistation

Already fixed in MOP (EU)

----------


## thrakmar

Apparently frostmourne is still working. Anyone want to give it a crack? PM me

----------


## jimmys96

> I seriously dont understand why people leveled their characters to 60... I did 1-60 in about 1-2 minutes with RAF xp bonus (I got it even while i was in group with a 90 of my other account.)
> Then it took about 18 more mins from 60-85.
> 
> Maybe frogs were only working till 60? The Great Turtle Hatchlings worked till 85 for me!


Because the xp is reduced after level 60. from 60-61 you get 1/3 of the xp you get from 59-60

----------


## chronux

> Because the xp is reduced after level 60. from 60-61 you get 1/3 of the xp you get from 59-60


Yet it was still blazing fast with 1/3 xp. 60-85 will still be a pain to level the legit way

----------


## yoshimitsu84

if anyone is still up for boost my lvl1 send me a PM, let's try to out, seems like on some servers is still working

----------


## Verum

*its been hotfixed*

----------


## yoshimitsu84

wrong post sry

----------


## Andy666

*fixed* on Outland-eu .

----------


## Coolbasz

Is this still working on ANY of Eu realms?

----------


## ryugami

This is still working great in Tol Barad. I just went from 4 to 68 in an hour killing spiders. The downside is you need summoned there, you cant just fly or swim your way in and the mage portals require 85.

Edit: No RAF, just heirlooms.

----------


## Coolbasz

Could you please link the location? + rep if working

----------


## chronux

> This is still working great in Tol Barad. I just went from 4 to 68 in an hour killing spiders. The downside is you need summoned there, you cant just fly or swim your way in and the mage portals require 85.
> 
> Edit: No RAF, just heirlooms.


couldn't get this to work on ragnaros EU about 7 hours ago :/ kept getting 6 xp per kill on my level 1

----------


## Mhyr

> This is still working great in Tol Barad. I just went from 4 to 68 in an hour killing spiders. The downside is you need summoned there, you cant just fly or swim your way in and the mage portals require 85.
> 
> Edit: No RAF, just heirlooms.


Inv4 hotfix there TY ! Been farming all day there but now we'll get streamers there too and hello ELVINE, please can you tell about it on your stream too !!!
Ps: there is another spot in TB which is better.

----------


## ryugami

Tol Barad Peninsula - Zone - World of Warcraft

The darkwood is where I am killing the spiders. I had success with the other mobs as well though. Though the spiders spawn super fast and are cluttered together. Its a dangerous endeavor at the start but gets easier as your character gets more HP. 

You can't fly or swim there on your own, which is the rough part. You need a lock to summon you. I didnt try the meeting stone at baradin hold though, which could work though you need to be at least 15 I think to be summoned by one of those, Im not sure.

----------


## LoveOne

Just tried on twisting nether eu in tol barad killing spiders, the lvl 1 char gets 6xp / spider.

----------


## Xenophik

> Tol Barad Peninsula - Zone - World of Warcraft
> 
> The darkwood is where I am killing the spiders. I had success with the other mobs as well though. Though the spiders spawn super fast and are cluttered together. Its a dangerous endeavor at the start but gets easier as your character gets more HP. 
> 
> You can't fly or swim there on your own, which is the rough part. You need a lock to summon you. I didnt try the meeting stone at baradin hold though, which could work though you need to be at least 15 I think to be summoned by one of those, Im not sure.


On which server are you doing it ? Because i'm doing it on Twisting Nether and it doesn't work.

----------


## Traxex84

Still working on Oceanic.

----------


## Viralrush

> This is still working great in Tol Barad. I just went from 4 to 68 in an hour killing spiders. The downside is you need summoned there, you cant just fly or swim your way in and the mage portals require 85.
> 
> Edit: No RAF, just heirlooms.





> Inv4 hotfix there TY ! Been farming all day there but now we'll get streamers there too and hello ELVINE, please can you tell about it on your stream too !!!
> Ps: there is another spot in TB which is better.





> Tol Barad Peninsula - Zone - World of Warcraft
> 
> The darkwood is where I am killing the spiders. I had success with the other mobs as well though. Though the spiders spawn super fast and are cluttered together. Its a dangerous endeavor at the start but gets easier as your character gets more HP. 
> 
> You can't fly or swim there on your own, which is the rough part. You need a lock to summon you. I didnt try the meeting stone at baradin hold though, which could work though you need to be at least 15 I think to be summoned by one of those, Im not sure.


 Glad you could re-post from elite and spread it, further increasing the chances of it getting hotfixed. Have some sense.

----------


## Leonbcol

does NOT work on Tichondrius - US

Edit: Tol Barad doesn't either

----------


## Traxex84

+5 rep to OP, leveled quite a few toons.

----------


## ryugami

> Glad you could re-post from elite and spread it, further increasing the chances of it getting hotfixed. Have some sense.


Sorry. All I saw in elite was a locked post stating to post it in the original thread, of which this was the only one I found. Was just trying to help. 

Im on Gilneas-US. Still working.

----------


## manuel1983

Swc - Eu still working

----------


## Coolbasz

Just tol barad or frogs too on swc?

----------


## Mhyr

> Just tol barad or frogs too on swc?


Spread the word... (Sarcasm btw)

----------


## dgcarl

Dread wastes not working for SWC. and im not able to phase to SWC with 1 level char invite in TolBarad.

----------


## manuel1983

For swc , toll barad is working atm , a guildy lvled from 1 to 60 in Just a sort time

----------


## Wiids

Anybody doing boost for boost on EU? Hit me up.

----------


## oranj

its been fixed. get over it. move on.

----------


## kippin

> Sorry. All I saw in elite was a locked post stating to post it in the original thread, of which this was the only one I found. Was just trying to help. 
> 
> Im on Gilneas-US. Still working.


You didn't even give credit to the guy who posted it and took credit for yourself, nice

----------


## Wiids

> its been fixed. get over it. move on.


Last couple posts in this thread had me believing otherwise.

----------


## ryugami

> You didn't even give credit to the guy who posted it and took credit for yourself, nice


I didn't take credit for anything... this is the original thread, with people asking if theres a spot that still works. I went out to TB and tested it, it still works. 

Good grief, I make one comment to chime in. You can have the credit if you want it, I didn't realize there was even a reward for having credit. I'll retreat back to the shadows and silently donate like I have for the last 7 years.

----------


## chronux

Okay.. The "this is fixed" or "this works" isn't getting us anywhere.
We should make a list of the working things atm.

What's currently working? (from what I know)

1. lvl 90 mobs boosting 1-85 or according to some stream 1-90 (they are killing elite turtles)
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
- Oceanic Realms
- Frostmourne-US

2. Tol Barad mobs boosting 1-60
------------------------------------------------
- Gilneas-US

If there are working realms on EU, US, .. let us know

----------


## DoggTree

from what we found with spiders 

works great till lvl 60! 

after is "only" gives 3% xp per kill

(raf, no xp items btw)

----------


## carmont492

LF Someone to trade 60's with EU PM me or add me on realid carmont#2897

----------


## Tezm

Tol Barad 1-60 is working fine on:

Anetheron-EU

----------


## Georgebuurt

georgeGeorge#2281 lets try this Tol barad

----------


## Georgebuurt

georgeGeorge#2281 lets try this Tol barad (eu)

----------


## jumperu

Tell me if i'm wrong, but it only works if the booster is on the same realm as the low lvl's ?...cause when i tried, the low lvl chars didn't get phased (or vice-versa).

----------


## MN16GS

Looking for someone on Frostwolf or an Oceanic realm to boost trade - PM me!

----------


## venom36

looking for some one on frostmorne or one of the working US realms to trade boosting PM me I only need one boost but I will boost as many as you like

----------


## Radiate

Tol barad works on EU (defias brotherhood)

----------


## pavik

Tarren mill Horde EU wanna trade som lvl 60

----------


## Horneh

Looking to trade boosts

Draenor EU

----------


## Guncol123

Anyone got banned for this?

----------


## reaper412

Any word on any realms that still work? It's been fixed on a few.

----------


## Kazique

looking to trade lvl 60s, kazique#2946 (EU) i want an horde char (can boost on both sides)

----------


## walkdontrun

looking to trade lvl 60 boosts ally US pm me

----------


## reaper412

looking to trade lvl 60 boosts. send me a pm.

----------


## jumperu

> Tell me if i'm wrong, but it only works if the booster is on the same realm as the low lvl's ?...cause when i tried, the low lvl chars didn't get phased (or vice-versa).


No1 wants to share how to do it?...when i try it the low lvl's don't get phased

----------


## TheEnglishGuy

How to phase the low lvl's in tol barad?

----------


## enbergg

It works in Tol Barad, Frostmane EU! *Happyface*

----------


## Sinirlan

It's fixed on Aggramar EU :/

----------


## seasick

pm me if u wanna trade eu

----------


## reaper412

I'm US Horde looking to trade on a working realm.

----------


## strannox

Anyone on Frostmane(EU) want to help me level up? will pay :P

----------


## Gihelle

Tol Barad working for US realms

----------


## Strawberryss

lf someone to delll

----------


## MoNkpro

Not working, gives 9exp from 1 frog. Lvl 2 monk...

----------


## walkdontrun

looking for trade boosts ally US pm me

----------


## kvaas

Had alot of fun :P

----------


## chonic

> I'm US Horde looking to trade on a working realm.


Your PM Inbox is full. Message me your btag

----------


## Ogait

Does anyone knows how to transfer a level 1 to Tol Barad?

Portals can only be used by level 85's ?

----------


## Frankenstain

I have some issues with the phasing, anyone could help?... If two characters are from different realms they cannot see each other. Any tips?

----------


## DoggTree

ur question is ur answer. same realm.. -.-

----------


## colen97

looking to boost, main is a lock US horde btag colen#1232

----------


## Frankenstain

I don't think you understood the question: I am asking if someone knows a way to phase them from different realms. 
@DoggTree: THANKS SHERLOCK.

----------


## EpViru

Where is the exact spot in tol barad?

----------


## chronux

*Tol Barad leveling Facts:*

*-* The only way to get to Tol Barad with your low level is by getting a warlock summon or by using the RAF summon friend function (you can just summon any char under 85 with all of your characters).
- Both a Mage portal and the standard portal to Tol Barad (located at the other portals in your capital city) are only accessible from lvl 85 and higher.
*-* It's currently not working on every realm.  :Frown: 
*-* With RAF triple xp bonus (No heirlooms) I leveled 1-60 in 15 minutes with a WW monk
*-* This seems to be a good leveling way for 1-70. After 70 it slows down alot!
*-* There currently seems to be no way of phasing into another realm's tol barad. So unless someone figures out a way to do it, there is no chance of benefitting from this on a fixed realm. /sadface

----------


## chronux

> Where is the exact spot in tol barad?


It's in the middle of the map, the spiders seem to be a great spot (fast respawns, no downtime)

----------


## m4ttw4lt0n

Hey guys, I have a 90 Horde Warlock on US servers, I'm willing to try this out, if you'll try it with me as well. Also got a two person mount. Heres my Real ID : Liquidpixel#1400

----------


## aionic11

> Perhaps a mage portal to tol barad works differently than the standard portal in orgrimmar (which has a lvl req of 85)


I tested it, Mage portal to Tol Barad requires lvl 85 aswell.

----------


## colen97

i added you on btag

----------


## strannox

So, anyone on EU (higher pop server) willing to help me out? Since a way like this is possible atm, maybe someone cares helping me out and giving a small boost  :Big Grin:  will pay ofc, just want to get out of my low pop realm and lvl another 90 on another server.

----------


## chronux

> I tested it, Mage portal to Tol Barad requires lvl 85 aswell.


Thanks for checking, edited it in!

----------


## noid4u

> Does anyone knows how to transfer a level 1 to Tol Barad?
> 
> Portals can only be used by level 85's ?


i did recruit a friend summoning

----------


## jumperu

> *Tol Barad leveling Facts:*
> 
> *-* The only way to get to Tol Barad with your low level is by getting a warlock summon or by using the RAF summon friend function (you can just summon any char under 85 with all of your characters).
> - Both a Mage portal and the standard portal to Tol Barad (located at the other portals in your capital city) are only accessible from lvl 85 and higher.
> *-* It's currently not working on every realm. 
> *-* With RAF triple xp bonus (No heirlooms) I leveled 1-60 in 15 minutes with a WW monk
> *-* This seems to be a good leveling way for 1-70. After 70 it slows down alot!
> *-* There currently seems to be no way of phasing into another realm's tol barad. So unless someone figures out a way to do it, there is no chance of benefitting from this on a fixed realm. /sadface


Ty for this. 
Anyone know how is it without raf?

----------


## ZC98

Can I do this on Argent Dawn EU if I get someone on the same server to try it in Tol Barad?

----------


## Richboycool

I have a working realm; Silvermoon-EU.
I have Warlock to summon you.

Want boost 1-70.
Can boost you in return.

----------


## noid4u

dang, one second im getting 1200 xp, now im getting like 35  :Frown:  hotfixed US shattered hand

----------


## empty_skillz

fixed on eu, tested outland/ravencrest/stormscale and twisting nether, dnst work at all gives 38exp now

----------


## pcmdxx

fixed EU (now only 120 ep @ lvl 57)

----------


## Gihelle

Fixed Tol Barad for US realms

----------


## aionic11

This has just been hotfixed on Tol Barad, I suddenly started getting really low exp.

----------


## Ogait

Receiving 4xp on my level 4 character.

----------


## MoNkpro

Fixed on RU-Grom.

----------


## misterneko

fixed in US.

----------


## DoggTree

fixed EU 7 min ago

----------


## dmitrox

add me to trade boosts to 60. thetrain#1339

----------


## ZC98

Does it not work anymore across entire EU?

----------


## albertito22

R.i.p us?...

----------


## misterneko

> Does it not work anymore across entire EU?


EU and US fixed... was fun while last...

----------


## Kaizuken

Fixed in EU.  :Smile:

----------


## Mohots

had 3 buyers at 67 when it got hot fixed  :Frown:  had to give then back the 60-70 money. GG oh well time to find the next place.

----------


## Zolascius1

Tol'Barad fixed on Magtheridon EU. Got one to 60 and another to 50 in less than an hour

----------


## misterneko

any new place to lvl?

----------


## Crone0

Are you guys only talking about Timless Isle and Tol Barad or have you tried other areas?

----------


## enbergg

anyone wanna help out finding new areas that work? cuz they cant have hotfixed all places alredy!

----------


## TheEnglishGuy

Try WoTLK and Outland places. Might work.

Try rare spawns or maybe even a world boss world give a shitload of xp.

----------


## enbergg

> Try WoTLK and Outland places. Might work.
> 
> Try rare spawns or maybe even a world boss world give a shitload of xp.


hmm, i wounder.. does fel reaver give exp? tho abit slow spawnrate trololol

----------


## idioticdrop

> anyone wanna help out finding new areas that work? cuz they cant have hotfixed all places alredy!


pm me your btag

----------


## Kaizuken

Tol Barad and Timeless Island fixed, try to find another place in WOTLK and BC !

----------


## enbergg

i need tips where to try, im roling with a lvl1 player right now flying around trying to find spots!

----------


## genis09

> i need tips where to try, im roling with a lvl1 player right now flying around trying to find spots!


Try out Isle of Quel'danas

----------


## Bloodiathor

Bugged EXP Still exists, 1-60 in 15 mins - Forums - World of Warcraft

----------


## Mhyr

> Bugged EXP Still exists, 1-60 in 15 mins - Forums - World of Warcraft


Gogo and ban me  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  since half of Europe and the US used this bug which BLIZZARD made the mistake in calculations/coding. Good to see people blame the playerbase for a company who makes a mistake.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Bloodiathor

im looking for people who wanna help find a place.. to power lvl anyone wanna whisper btag

----------


## Starkey2009

> Gogo and ban me  since half of Europe and the US used this bug which BLIZZARD made the mistake in calculations/coding. Good to see people blame the playerbase for a company who makes a mistake.


You wont get banned, blizzard will just go around patching stuff, its their fault not players.

----------


## Bloodiathor

where is there a fix inbox!

----------


## Trademan

PM if there are other zones to lvl, please

----------


## geroth22

> PM if there are other zones to lvl, please


Same here, quel danas doesn't work either.

----------


## Neyia

Isle of Thunder ?

----------


## enbergg

> Isle of Thunder ?


not working.

----------


## geroth22

Tried getting there, but only way is warlock port. Might work, but isle of giants doesn't, so I'm assuming it doesn't either.

----------


## Bloodiathor

> Isle of Thunder ?


can you help me in game neyia?

----------


## Slipanc

Can't read whole thread just saying that it was intendent and there can be other great spots and methods like that. Read this bluepost - Get Rid Of This Asinine XP "Grind" Nerf - Forums - World of Warcraft

----------


## flunk

Oceanic Servers still working!

----------


## Darkoscholo

> Oceanic Servers still working!


Tol´Barad ?

----------


## oh.mr.t

Well today i did test on tol barad (vek,nilash EU) and at 62lvl i got like 5-8k of exp when killing moobs around isle... so its still better then eoing dungeons...

----------


## Kaizuken

> Well today i did test on tol barad (vek,nilash EU) and at 62lvl i got like 5-8k of exp when killing moobs around isle... so its still better then eoing dungeons...


Tol Barad fixed few hours ago.

----------


## Bloodiathor

i hate how everyone i talk to is a horrible person and doesnt wanna help do this shit.. people ****ing suck

----------


## enbergg

> Tol Barad fixed few hours ago.


Deepholm is fixed now, isle of queldanas aint working, Same with isle of thunder and isle of giants, This was tested on Frostmane EU, im running out of places to try now  :Frown:  maybe this is dead and gone now!

----------


## Starkey2009

Twitch 

this is on oceanic though frostmourne or saurfang i dunno

----------


## yhtil

Someone want to level me on frostmourne (oceanic) alliance? I have RAF and full BoA

(have gold on jubei/illidan horde if you want payment etc)

----------


## advanta

> Deepholm is fixed now, isle of queldanas aint working, Same with isle of thunder and isle of giants, This was tested on Frostmane EU, im running out of places to try now  maybe this is dead and gone now!


This sort of situation brings out the worst in people as they scramble over each other's corpses to get an xp fix. It is just human nature. The exploit
community in general is one of the nicest subcultures I've ever dealth with actually. 

Good idea to assemble a crew of people around you for these scenarios if you want to take full advantage. I stay out of them altogether mostly.

----------


## enbergg

> This sort of situation brings out the worst in people as they scramble over each other's corpses to get an xp fix. It is just human nature. The exploit
> community in general is one of the nicest subcultures I've ever dealth with actually.


i cant get enuf, i need more! its so addictive! just one more fix plz!

----------


## xxsamxx86

Seems Sra'vess isn't nerfed yet. Watching a guy streaming boosts there. Hes doing it at Sra'thik Swarmdock. The ones being boosted are sat in a tree. New level 1 char went to 17 after around a minute.

----------


## justpriest

what server Eu was not fixed ? ^^

----------


## Richboycool

How is this guy; Twitch still powerlevelling people rofl?

I'm on Silvermoon-EU. Have a Warlock that can summon.

----------


## zhiku

think Sra'vess only works on oce

----------


## rockrick12

Fixed for the Twitch guy

----------


## stellerj

so nothing works us?

----------


## spuzz1988

im guessing there are places that work, but if people are smart, they arent saying where. seeing as withing 30 mins they are fixing eveything that is posted. best to try your own spots and not tell anyone. im sure there are still places that work.

im thinking best bets are quests that spawn mobs for you, or other zoned areas that have been posted already. maybe farm plot vermin? also maybeold shadow moon quest with ghosts in town

----------


## Owneth

If anyone has a spot please Private Message me on here. I will gladly contribute. I have plenty of adderal and caffeine.

----------


## MasqLB

> If anyone has a spot please Private Message me on here. I will gladly contribute. I have plenty of adderal and caffeine.


Same, willing to boost you on Alliance-US servers.

----------


## stellerj

same here will boost just pm me

----------


## Sl3vin

Yep. PM me and i will gladly help on EU.

----------


## Kaizuken

Some other spots are still avaiable.. Isle of Quel Danas, Isle of Thunder, Deepholm...

----------


## stellerj

i was told those are hot fixed already

----------


## MasqLB

> Some other spots are still avaiable.. Isle of Quel Danas, Isle of Thunder, Deepholm...


willing to try any of these spots for you, send me a PM if you need.

----------


## Richboycool

Willing to try any spot. Can boost, and i have a warlock for porting. Just PM me if you need help.

----------


## jessers333

Thunder island confirmed not working US and just went to Vash'jir no beans

If someone does have a spot that would be swell

----------


## Giruveganyoi

I'd love to know more spots :O

----------


## Richboycool

Why don't a bunch of us group up and test some random spots? I play on EU. Have a warlock that can summon and gold to pay for a boost, if you're happy to boost. PM and let me know.

----------


## jessers333

Idk if there are any spots left

----------


## spuzz1988

just thought of a spot to try if anyone has a few mins. i have 2 seat mount. alliance side send a pm or leave your id and ill add you

----------


## papst24

any working spots on eu? i would boost, have 2seater mount

----------


## Toadlips

I have 2 seater mounts will P lvl for a p level just needa get to 60 only need one toon done will Boost for a boost please PM me Much love ~ Toadie

----------


## enbergg

any realms where anything work? trying to find out realms that i can phase out to!

----------


## Toadlips

and if on illidan horde willing to pay 5k per boost

----------


## mythofangel

I will boost myself, if there is a working place on EU, I will pay 20k gold / twisting nether

----------


## Toadlips

Or maybe just let me know a spot i has 2 account can do myself

----------


## stellerj

think thats the end of it

----------


## Darkoscholo

I don´t think so

----------


## Apocolyptus

This does not work anymore, US servers

----------


## Bloodiathor

> This does not work anymore, US servers


yall know if you post about a spot blizzard will find it.. if yall find a spot tell people in pm not here

----------


## Yasu

If anyone has a spot, please PM me. I can help you on Ally

----------


## Gahmuret

Would be very greatful for a pm too, if anyone knows anything :>

----------


## Nylina

This has been fixed, it was an anti grinding thing they took out and they put it back in.

Not working ANYWHERE.

----------


## Vengfull

Total bust - This no longer works  :Frown:

----------


## sorhc

So accoring to that blue post we shouldn't get banned ? Nor got our chars "deleted'?

----------


## Acry

> So accoring to that blue post we shouldn't get banned ? Nor got our chars "deleted'?


That blue post was towards a mechanism they recently added to reduce aoe grinding (they say it was for bots). The algorithim was a bit off and was disabled a day before this leveling exploit was found. I'm guessing this is what triggered it.

Unless there is another blue post about this p articular exploit, this post has nothing to do with this exploit.

----------


## FifaPlaya96

Seems like its fixed due to the comments but I have 2 accounts so I might as well test it today

----------


## benderbg

Anyone tried to boost with a character lower than 90 in older zones?

----------


## Notgoodenough

Doesn't work anywhere, looks like it's just nerfs straight across the board.

----------


## c172

caining it on an area now, want to get full benefit before it's fixed again.

----------


## freeloading

> caining it on an area now, want to get full benefit before it's fixed again.


And what's the point of this post? Is it some kind of showoff or something? If you found and area and not gonna tell what's the point of this post? Chest thumping?

----------


## c172

> And what's the point of this post? Is it some kind of showoff or something? If you found and area and not gonna tell what's the point of this post? Chest thumping?


Sorry I didnt mean it to sound like that, it was more of a 'don't give up' reply, I don't want to shoot myself in the foot before I filled my boots as it gets fixed really fast once on here (it seems).

I'm sure some of the replies on here know about it too, read between the lines some people saying 'damn fixed across the board' etc, they know just keeping it secret cos we know what happens.

----------


## Shodokan

> Sorry I didnt mean it to sound like that, it was more of a 'don't give up' reply, I don't want to shoot myself in the foot before I filled my boots as it gets fixed really fast once on here (it seems).
> 
> I'm sure some of the replies on here know about it too, read between the lines some people saying 'damn fixed across the board' etc, they know just keeping it secret cos we know what happens.


I spent around 10 hours looking for new mobs killing all mobs 87+ that i could find, re-visiting old farming zones etc and nothing worked. If you are oceanic that might be a reason.

----------


## jshane7422

> Sorry I didnt mean it to sound like that, it was more of a 'don't give up' reply, I don't want to shoot myself in the foot before I filled my boots as it gets fixed really fast once on here (it seems).
> 
> I'm sure some of the replies on here know about it too, read between the lines some people saying 'damn fixed across the board' etc, they know just keeping it secret cos we know what happens.


Can you send me a pm with the info???

----------


## DoggTree

c172 pls dont send the a 4 post 1 day member the info ^^

send it to me if anything! :P

and after you are done with it!

just a bit before making it public so i can up a 2 chars that i am missing on an account for WoD  :Smile: 

 :Wink: 

keep it up and keep us posted when you are done with the method and gained what you needed  :Smile:

----------


## Vericson95

C172, when ur done with the spot, send me the info. Don't make a post about it, it will get fixed within 15 min  :Frown:

----------


## Havicii

No one writes about it here. Write it in elite IF YOU HAVE TO OTHERWISE JUST DONT. NEVERMIND JUST DONT TELL IT

----------


## Superios

Hook a brother up with that eh? PM me the info? I've got myself and my gf who'd love to take advantage of this tonight. Tomorrow, when ever you're done.

----------


## Daggers54

A pm about that spot would be wonderful, have ~3 classes I need to max still.

----------


## ZC98

> Sorry I didnt mean it to sound like that, it was more of a 'don't give up' reply, I don't want to shoot myself in the foot before I filled my boots as it gets fixed really fast once on here (it seems).
> 
> I'm sure some of the replies on here know about it too, read between the lines some people saying 'damn fixed across the board' etc, they know just keeping it secret cos we know what happens.


Please PM me the zone and all, need 
to max out chars myself badly.

----------


## Zolascius1

PM would be appreciated. tyvm

----------


## zhiku

pm would be amazin

----------


## Nylina

You should totally pm me!

<3 I wanna be alliance so bad

----------


## Salzig

A PM would be greatly appreciated!

Thank you!

----------


## Havicii

If you have gold on Twisting Nether i can sell you the method.

----------


## 070ky58

I'd love a PM as well

----------


## Wyvernrider

I would really appreciate a PM as well. Really want to level up my priest.

----------


## wowsc4p3

> If you have gold on Twisting Nether i can sell you the method.


If you can prove it (I have a way that you can prove it without showing me the location) pm your skype. I'd buy it.

----------


## MasqLB

Would enjoy the 'spot' if there is one. 
I'll offer to level one of your characters, US Alliance.
Let me know

----------


## eyn1

Would love a PM if possible please

----------


## amazingxx

PM me! I'm on Alliance US. I know the spot!

----------


## derphue

Molten Front.

----------


## Yuuzikha

Molten Front indeed.

----------


## lothoredien

it still works in Molten front

----------


## amazingxx

I'm on Alliance US, PM me, I know where the spot is.

----------


## Havicii

Molten Front is actually hotfixed now 02:12 PST on a few EU realms already. A few US realms that i can confirm. Got like 5k exp at lvl 30 but now i only get 5 exp

----------


## SuspiciousGnome

Hot Fixed EU tried it a few times on multiple toons with no sucess

----------


## Niall Jackson

Anyone got any more info on this for US servers?

----------


## fyrin3

Add me firenova#1283 ali-US, if you can summon i can carrry

----------


## [IAMS]

> Molten Front indeed.


U could've said "nah, molten front doesn't work, stop scamming people" so nobody would find out.......

----------


## Vericson95

Seriously guys, don't say what the spot is in a post, say that you got a spot and ask who wants it.

----------


## Havicii

Well that's really nice Kappa. Blizzard are for sure reading this post because it got hotfixed on alot of servers now.....

----------


## Vericson95

That's why people should'nt just put the name of the place in a reply. It will get hotfixed in 15 min.

----------


## gladiator06

Any place for EU still works?

----------


## Vericson95

Might know a spot, But i need to test it first.

----------


## drkd11

> Might know a spot, But i need to test it first.


Please PM me if it works

----------


## gladiator06

> Might know a spot, But i need to test it first.


pm me to if working..

----------


## dontasksmiles

> Might know a spot, But i need to test it first.


Can help test if US

----------


## MrW0W

If anyone has info to a spot on US Add me Quik#1627 I can help kill if you help me

----------


## Mercarcher

> Might know a spot, But i need to test it first.


Please PM me the spot.

----------


## flunk

please pm me if there is a working spot!

----------


## CreativeXtent

PM me what ever you have. asap  :Smile:

----------


## opuscoins

Please PM a spot on EU if you know some.

----------


## Vericson95

Spot didnt work. im sorry  :Frown:

----------


## MasqLB

> PM me what ever you have. asap


samesies, will also powerlevel 1 char with the method for you to 60

----------


## tomtwostep

> PM me what ever you have. asap


same here please pm me

----------


## Winlect

would love to get PMed a spot aswell.

----------


## MrsAzz

PM me with the spot please  :Smile:

----------


## justpriest

PM me with the spot please  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## DankSwagolos

Would exchange power leveling (2 of yours for 1 of mine) with a spot  :Smile:  send me a message

----------


## dualwars

I am also going from 60-70 now  :Big Grin:  Thanks Smiles!

----------


## Mcpastry

Does anyone have a working spot for US/Australian servers that they could PM me about?

----------


## Nylina

Someone fill me in on the spot! 

I can help you lvl if you help me!

I have a 574 Lock!

----------


## misterneko

> Someone fill me in on the spot! 
> 
> I can help you lvl if you help me!
> 
> I have a 574 Lock!


b.tag PM... only US

----------


## saga3180

> b.tag PM... only US


Looking for a spot also! Us Horde! Pm me b tag

----------


## SpyderX

looking for 2 spots
us horde
pm me

----------


## Salzig

If you have a spot and want to exchange levels pm b-tag.

----------


## ZC98

Does this work on EU?

----------


## Nylina

Looking for someone to let my Alliance tag along with you, pm me if you can! I'd sure appreciate it!

----------


## vtec627

Its not working for me, is there any specific thing I have to do? i only get 1 xp

----------


## jessers333

If anyone is feeling generous and care to share a spot with me via PM that would be fantastic. Also got a bunch of 90's willing to help  :Smile:

----------


## viable

looking for a boost on ally. I can boost on horde. US only, please pm

----------


## Nylina

> looking for a boost on ally. I can boost on horde. US only, please pm


Me too! ss

----------


## happybudda

me too please send spot info can help you also. thanks!

----------


## Mrfuzzy

LF someone to test as well can power level do all the killing. alliance

----------


## Thewillygoat

Would someone be able to PM the location? On the Oceanic servers, can boost a character in return for a boost!

----------


## Thewillygoat

I'm willing to power level someone if they give me the location  :Smile:

----------


## Mrfuzzy

I have the spot need a warlock and 1 other to help summon ppl in alliance side

----------


## ZC98

Does this work on eu servers? Like argent dawn

----------


## beveryafraid

LF spot, US Horde have 2 people (1 is a warlock) ready to boost

----------


## drkd11

> I have the spot need a warlock and 1 other to help summon ppl in alliance side


your pm box is full

----------


## viable

looking to have my alliance boosted, i can boost on horde, and have a friend who can kill on alliance, just need summon

----------


## as7s

> How much is your WoW Subscription again? Priorities, man... Priorities.
> 
> Reguardless, staying on topic; Thanks for the share, OP. It was good while it lasted.


i fill my gametime during tax season so that point is moot. after that it goes into my needs for the next month or 2 and its back to scraps.

----------


## andysx

Looking for a boost for Horde. I have a geared dps to return the favor. Gonna need a summon for my guy.

----------


## Mercarcher

Is there any spot that works for 60+? The EXP nose dives after 60.

----------


## Dror

[redacted]

----------


## Ownerism

Looking for a solid EU Horde booster. I'm Alliance but need a new Horde character. Offer low pop realm. PM

----------


## Faave

If you got a Spot i could boost you with my 575 Hunter on EU- Horde !

PM me your Btag  :Smile: 

Ownerism, got PM?  :Smile:

----------


## Kelisamazing

i can summon you dreadnaught52 add me

----------


## Mcpastry

Can anyone tell me where the location is? I'd happily boost you with my 571 fury warr.

----------


## Ryzone303

Can someone PM me the spot please.

----------


## Soulracc

if anyone has a spot in US ally please PM me, I can powerlevel us both

----------


## gladiator06

if anyone have a spot on eu i will boost your toon up for it ,

----------


## vekiorus

if anyone has a spot for US horde i can carry your toon with my 580+ toon and you can return the favor PM me

----------


## Legm8

Can anyone pm me any spots please?

----------


## Iamdoughnut

Me and a buddy looking to get a horde boosted, can trade with Alliance boosts. PM

----------


## pr0jecktpat

Looking for the spots. Could someone PM them to me please? Thanks a ton.

----------


## MisterL

Can anyone pm me any spots for EU Horde please? Thanks a lot!!

----------


## Dewdr0p

PM me the spot please!  :Smile:

----------


## Jestes

I'm fairly sure any spot worth the exp/hr spawn rate/mob density, has been fixed. :/ Been searching for a while and nothing granting exponential exp.
If not, PM and i can contribute to some boosting if interested.

----------


## as7s

> I'm fairly sure any spot worth the exp/hr spawn rate/mob density, has been fixed. :/ Been searching for a while and nothing granting exponential exp.
> If not, PM and i can contribute to some boosting if interested.


spot im using gets 1-70 in 45 minutes with 3 level 1's in teh group

----------


## Voxcon

Looking for an Alliance boost, have gold on Proudmoore and Mal'ganis. PM me ya price! :O

----------


## Mcpastry

> spot im using gets 1-70 in 45 minutes with 3 level 1's in teh group


Can you PM me the spot? You're inbox is full.

----------


## Jestes

> spot im using gets 1-70 in 45 minutes with 3 level 1's in teh group


Doubtful. Proof?

----------


## CheaterZX

We tested and confirmed that Timeless Isle, Kun Lia, Vale of Eternal Blossoms, Dread Waste, Valley of the Four winds, Townlong Steppes, and Isle of Giants are not working.

----------


## tveronna

pm please, i want try to level

----------


## Honorqueen

*looking for a boost on Barth 2x lvl 1 - Alliance, please inbox me - prefer a boost swap, i can do either Horde on Jubei'thos, or horde on Barthilas thx.*

----------


## djcoin

This thread still exists? I thought this was fixed ages ago..

----------


## Pepelotas

pm please, really interested.

----------


## Honorqueen

> Me and a buddy looking to get a horde boosted, can trade with Alliance boosts. PM


what server? - im looking for aussie server.

----------


## pr0jecktpat

> This thread still exists? I thought this was fixed ages ago..


I'm going to guess it was at this point. I've tried in a lot of areas, but no luck. So until I see more proof other than "it works for me!", I'll consider this fixed.

----------


## BigMike79

Whatever. just PM.

----------


## Honorqueen

deleted.....

----------


## Ron219

Anyone in US have spots? Pm me pls

----------


## VersaGER

frogs still working?

----------


## Faave

All fixed it seems !

----------


## Darkoscholo

BigMike79 pls delete....only pm pls

----------


## Faave

Darkoscholo.. dumb people stay dumb :x.
you know?

----------


## Darkoscholo

Yeah thats right

----------


## Sanega

Can someone please pm me Alliance spots pls :3 Ty ^.^

----------


## tajffun

any Horde spots? PLS PM!

----------


## Sarkot

pm me a spot pls, wont make it public just wanna use it for myself.

----------


## Ron219

Any horde US people that has an access to the spot that can summon me? I can boost in return(I know where it is)

----------


## QWER123456

if someone can boost me on eu, send me a pm, i will pay.
regards

----------


## Jokurandom

I need info about horde spots, PM me pls

----------


## tajffun

I looking bost EU horde, i can buy in gold on server(twisting nether,stormscale,burning legion)

----------


## dicksonfire

Could use some info for horde spots. Can help out pleveling in exchange.

----------


## Viridiancity

Alliance here looking for a spot, happy to do trades (I want my rogue from 60-as high as you want). North American servers.

----------


## MieH

PM me spot plz  :Smile:

----------


## tigerforce

LF power lvl as high as possible server outland alliance side pm me here : )

----------


## tajffun

I can pay 15k gold on server (burning legion H, Stormscale H,Twisting nether H) for info where i can start boost my tons(on pm) !!!!!!

----------


## edco

PM on Frostmourne oceanic 

will boost trade, 586ilvl, many 70s  :Embarrassment:

----------


## vergilius000

cant really offer anthing in return, since I dont have too much gold (~7k) and my only lvl 90 has no access to this place (and has shitty gear)
nevertheless, should anyone feel generous, am looking for EU ally boost (Outland)

----------


## Qulcat

Im looking for a quick Summon for my alt. We know the spot.
PM me

Alliance EU.

----------


## gladiator06

trading boost , ill boost your toon first eu ravencrest .. pm me the spot

----------


## Sorce

Nevermind.

----------


## Owneth

> Looking for a spot, can boost in return.
> 
> Eu Horde


ANYONE can send me a PM please and I will trade for boosting. Adderal, RedBull and Coffee readily available to me. I can go up to 20 hours straight.  :Smile:

----------


## sharip

Could use the spot if anyone can pm me! Not for public only personal use.would be pleasant

----------


## gladiator06

ppls are to selfish these days.....

----------


## Dubplate5

Pm me the spot please. Can boost in return. EU horde.

----------


## Hetepes

Could someone PM me the spot please, would love to take advantage of this while still possible.

----------


## Dabcake

Pm method please private use

----------


## TheDizeazed

PM me info about spots please!

----------


## radu95

PM please I can boost in return

----------


## seasick

PM spot pleaase! I can boost too

----------


## Xavaran

Please PM me spot. Can boost in 90 different 90s all 580+. Personal use only

----------


## tehxap

PM me spot pls, im open for boosting / getting boosted. EU

----------


## krzywuz

I would be glad to get a pm with with a spot too.;P

----------


## Dragaen

I'm offering boost since im bored as hell (582 boomy on EU server horde)

PM me if you want boost. I dont know the spots, so that is the cost for the boost (The information)

----------


## Mrfuzzy

lfm alliance power level spot Forming a raid group. 1 90 per raid group(your kills grant xp to the lowbies in your party. Sit off to a corner while i sit off to another and come together when horde get in our way). pst your btag i will be in group1 with 4 lowbies and the next 90 will be in group 2 etc.

----------


## tajffun

> lfm alliance power level spot Forming a raid group. 1 90 per raid group(your kills grant xp to the lowbies in your party. Sit off to a corner while i sit off to another and come together when horde get in our way). pst your btag i will be in group1 with 4 lowbies and the next 90 will be in group 2 etc.


add me Majeran#2192

----------


## gladiator06

> Add me on skype and i'll tell you the spot.


this pieace of shit want money for this .. go f... yourself ..

----------


## vhalcyon

> lfm alliance power level spot Forming a raid group. 1 90 per raid group(your kills grant xp to the lowbies in your party. Sit off to a corner while i sit off to another and come together when horde get in our way). pst your btag i will be in group1 with 4 lowbies and the next 90 will be in group 2 etc.


Hey my btag is nem#6986

----------


## dousen

> PM me spot pls, im open for boosting / getting boosted. EU


Same here! Open for boosting and getting boosted but i don't know the spot.

----------


## QWER123456

> lfm alliance power level spot Forming a raid group. 1 90 per raid group(your kills grant xp to the lowbies in your party. Sit off to a corner while i sit off to another and come together when horde get in our way). pst your btag i will be in group1 with 4 lowbies and the next 90 will be in group 2 etc.


pls add atreleto#2566

----------


## never_healed

Mrfuzzy, clear out your PN

----------


## HI5

*To users who got their post deleted:**
Anyone trying to sell spots or bragging about supposedly* *knowing, and not posting them will be banned.*

----------


## MoNkpro

PM spot pleaase! I can boost too!

----------


## Uper

PM me info about spots please!

----------


## Timx0915

Pm spot, and i would be veery happy  :Smile: ! can boost others on eu ally aswell!

----------


## Emisary

PM the spot , I'm EU Alliance or Horde

----------


## kaba40k

please PM the stop for EU alliance. thanks

----------


## zappath

Horde EU warlock 589
Don't know spot

----------


## vergilius000

still looking for a boost  :Smile:  EU ally (outland)

----------


## Timx0915

> still looking for a boost  EU ally (outland)


if you have the spot, i can boost you  :Smile:

----------


## tankuk

Can help boost but need to know the spot EU alliance and horde. Will do one boost for one and can do it all day.

----------


## Incontrol

Wasnt this hotfixed allready? Atleast it doesnt work on timeless isle anymore as me and my buddies ware trying this the other day we suddently got 100 exp from each mob instead of 4k ish (at lvl 20)

----------


## vergilius000

Too bad, I cant help you there  :Frown: 




> if you have the spot, i can boost you

----------


## Zokmag

Don't know if people actually are PMing the spot to people but anyways if anyone wants to share please PM me, also interested in trading boosts if anyone wants to. (Can't start playing right now though, in maybe 15mins or so.)

----------


## pronkson

Hello I would like to know this spot. i can boost on horde and alliance. with good geared characters

----------


## gowna22

Please PM the spot for EU horde. Only for private use. Thanks

----------


## Baengbum

PM spot please

can trade eu horde/alliance

----------


## ceejayy

please pm me the spot i can give gold np or for boosting me ill give gold to ofc

----------


## sharip

Would be nice to know the spot!! if anyone willing to pm it to me would be glad to get it!! Thanks anyway

----------


## Shiramune

I found a way around the fix, making a new thread

----------


## SixteenToNine

Hi when somebody can tell me the spot ill boost u some characters and give u some gold. I can boost you Horde and Alliance on EU Servers.

#Edit
Send me a PM  :Smile:

----------


## dragonmaster

If anyone can pm they spot can also boost 589 balance druid ravencrest/silvermoon

----------


## Droodis

PM location please, can contribute to boosting others on Argent Dawn EU

----------


## dragonmaster

> I have the spot need a warlock and 1 other to help summon ppl in alliance side


i also got a warlock ready for summon on eu for boosting 581

----------


## dragonmaster

> I found a way around the fix, making a new thread


 add me on skyp or battelnet

----------


## Chiramii

Would be great if someone could PM me a location that still works as I still have RaF boost with one of my younger relatives. Also willing to tradeboost with someone. (572 wlock)

Edit: Alliance, I might add.

----------


## freak1234

PM location please i can boosting on EU antonidas

----------


## seasick

> Would be great if someone could PM me a location that still works as I still have RaF boost with one of my younger relatives. Also willing to tradeboost with someone. (572 wlock)
> 
> Edit: Alliance, I might add.


ur mailbox is full dude x)

----------


## tiazgriff

PM me the spot pls  :Smile:

----------


## qwe900

> PM location please i can boosting on EU antonidas


did you get it ?

----------


## Bloodiathor

i got a warlock pm me for a summon

----------


## Chiramii

> ur mailbox is full dude x)


 Fixed, sorry about that.

----------


## dajnos

Could someone please PM me the spot and info if booster need some special quests done or other requierments? Thanks!

----------


## never_healed

would appresh a PM with spot for rep, willing to boost horde/alliance toons on EU for each other

----------


## tonazk

pm spot plz can trade for boosting

----------


## zhiku

PM location please i can boosting on EU draenor

----------


## hecccy

Willing to trade boosts, pm me  :Smile:  - EU Allience

----------


## emotions1337

PM location please i can boost on EU horde  :Wink:

----------


## dotfry

me too if possible

----------


## Thenatural13

Still works?

----------


## bovidae

kinda ludacris to not allow sharing exploits on a exploit sharing site

so the spot is the Firelands daily area, the Molten Front, server stormscale-eu, zirkeldescenarius-eu

----------


## never_healed

jemand der aufm Zirkel boostet? kann nach Einladung Alli oder Horde zum boosten stellen.

----------


## DawnSpace

Pm me the spot please, willing to trade boosts on EU.

----------


## Bloodiathor

none of these spots work anymore ive tried them all  :Frown:

----------


## Trivouille

EU-A, send me a whisp and we can trade boosts on a couple chars ! Available all day.

----------


## morli

molten front still working. leveling my 6th char right now

----------


## 00100010

> EU-A, send me a whisp and we can trade boosts on a couple chars ! Available all day.


PM full, I only need 1 char lv44>60 though >.<

----------


## mston3

I have 90 on onyxia horde and aegwynn alliance

LF mate to Push or summon!!

PM me

----------


## Bloodiathor

lucky eu not working for us

----------


## wowsc4p3

I've discovered a way of boosting characters on your own account for free up to 80 quickly.

----------


## seasick

pm me for boost trade eu alliance

----------


## 00100010

Thx Jumperu

----------


## seasick

lf boost trade with someone who has an alliance warlock EU

----------


## omsqo2

PM for boost both Horde or ally

----------


## yashiro

> I've discovered a way of boosting characters on your own account for free up to 80 quickly.


PM kazzak EU horde

----------


## justpriest

PM Hyjal Eu Horde-Ally

----------


## wowsc4p3

Please stop PMing me asking for my method of boosting to 80 quickly. I will give it to all elite users EXCEPT donators (for obvious reasons)

----------


## Zokmag

> Please stop PMing me asking for my method of boosting to 80 quickly. I will give it to all elite users EXCEPT donators (for obvious reasons)


What did you expect when you wrote it here then? Just go post it in the elite section, the way I see it now you're just seeking attention.

----------


## Thescruu

Anyone got a spot? Would love to know some, need to finish my friend's twink, PM please.  :Smile:

----------


## Eloren

I know the spot, if anyone wants to help me boost my lock I'll return the favor, PM me.

----------


## yashiro

> What did you expect when you wrote it here then? Just go post it in the elite section, the way I see it now you're just seeking attention.


True, i was thinking the same..prob his method is a jk also lol

----------


## pavik

I know about a spot wanna trade some lvl 1-60 boosting just pm me with btag

----------


## wowsc4p3

> What did you expect when you wrote it here then? Just go post it in the elite section, the way I see it now you're just seeking attention.


I can't post in the elite section if I'm not elite, Can I?
Not to mention, you really think $13 is going to set blizzard back? That's 1 subscriber, so the elite section doesn't really protect shit.

----------


## yashiro

> I know about a spot wanna trade some lvl 1-60 boosting just pm me with btag


This guy is bulshit...its a 40min boost..and wont tell you the spot...he thinks he holds the greatest secret ever

----------


## yashiro

Eloren box full  :Smile:  horde btw

----------


## c172

I can do some boosting, I have a raf linked account that I summon my lowbies on, in return once I boost yours you boost one on my main account?

How would you get here tho, I simply use the summon friend on my RAF which of course won't work for you.

----------


## pavik

I know about a spot wanna trade some lvl 1-60 boosting just pm me with btag Horde EU and have a warlock and be able to summon

----------


## dause

anyone want to trade boosts US Horde pm me

----------


## redonks

Redonkulos#1301 horde us looking to level a warlock friend me and we can boost

----------


## alex91boy

anyone that know a spot that works?

----------


## Eloren

> anyone that know a spot that works?


Last place I checked was Molten Front, that was a few hours ago so not too sure about it now.

----------


## wowsc4p3

> Last place I checked was Molten Front, that was a few hours ago so not too sure about it now.


1) Way to nerf it


I believe Blizzard just fixed this. My entire realm had a disconnection and I don't believe it works anymore.

----------


## Sativ

> Selling 1-60 in under 45 minutes for gold (Bleeding Hollow-Horde and Illidan-Horde only. US only). PM for info


I'll PM you /w 100 pepe touches

----------


## Tizzue

Lf booster for eu alliance tizzue#2292

----------


## Dewdr0p

Boosting US horde, PM for more info

----------


## playboy8891

070ky58 i cant message you

----------


## noid4u

i really dont like this thread anymore :gusta::shh:

----------


## yashiro

They should close this...we come here to share exploits not to sell fking secrets...if you wanna sell then go to Sell/trade section

----------


## Ownerism

LF EU Horde boost. I will boost you an Alliance char very fast in a mid/low pop realm. PM me!

----------


## justpriest

looking up to boost Horde/Alliance EU

Btag : justpriest#2282

----------


## Tizzue

Lf boost add tizzue#2292 if you have a spot eu alliance

----------


## LFBOOST

Anyone boosting or at least selling boost in US?

----------


## justpriest

a group that seeks a person for up xp

Btag: justpriest#2282

----------


## FernzY

will trade/buy for working spots

----------


## enbergg

need help to summon friends on Ally EU in molten front, if anyone can help me out plz PM me right away! <3

----------


## Faave

Searching one with Port + 1 Random who can help summon! Both need MF access. You port ppl i boost for gold for me, and you get your Horde toons boosted for free ^-^

----------


## m4ttw4lt0n

Hello. US Horde player here, looking for anyone who wants to trade boosting, or even to search locations. I know of one location from this thread that we could test out, if you know any more, we could try those as well.

I have a Warlock, and a two person seater. 

PM or add my BattleTag: Liquidpixel#1400

----------


## grimap

I am trying with a friend and it's not working, receiving only 1~5 exp per mob. I don't know what is wrong.

----------


## iamheretoburstyourbubble

here to burst everyones bubble, or most atleast

everyone selling these "secret" spots, the spot most people are using is verlok stand

check the other thread 1-60 ~40 min

----------


## Breakdown88

Whats an easy way to get a low level to Deepholm? Having a lock needs 2 other people + caster, so that's 3.

And i don't feel like explaining what i'm doing to 2 other people lol..

----------


## enbergg

> Whats an easy way to get a low level to Deepholm? Having a lock needs 2 other people + caster, so that's 3.
> 
> And i don't feel like explaining what i'm doing to 2 other people lol..


then you have to level to level 85, and get attuned to get the portal to deepholm!  :Frown:

----------


## Drbob

Hey,
since the spot is fixed, I found some new mobs, alternative to the Verlock Stand.
Spread the grind since Verlock is super overfamed  :Wink: 

http://www.ownedcore.com/forums/worl...40-60-min.html ([Alternative] 1-60 in appr. 40-60 min)

Cheers DrBob

----------


## Breakdown88

It's not just that one spot, its kind of all over deepholm. If you set yourself 'at war' with therazane (or w/e it is) you'll beable to kill all the rock giants. They award a ton of exp, and spawn in various areas. At level 50 a friend was getting 10-20k from them.

----------


## Nylina

Lookin for a boost for my alliance us toon! msg me please!

----------


## Faave

Hey!

We will boost you on Horde for free! All you need is a Char who has unlocked MF that can help us port  :Smile: 
We boost more chars!

----------


## m4ttw4lt0n

US Horde Warlock here looking for boosting partner to trade boosts with, I have 2 accounts, and just need you to help summon. 

#Liquidpixel1400

have MF unlocked.

----------


## Nidana

Would love to have a PM aswell! Thanks in advance

----------


## Kevin Martinez

shrimpsucks#1528 , need a buddy to help :/
everyone has been raising price to up to 9k for now

----------


## Vociferate

Looking for boosts - Oceanic, have a warlock and mutiple seat mounts... but do not have access to Molten Front. 
Vociferate #6137

----------


## Coredhx

Looking for a fast boost @ EU-Aegwynn (Alliance) will pay with Gold - PM your battletag i got RAF Items (1hour 300% xp)

----------


## Vericson95

So this spot only works from 1-60? cuz i the xp stops scaling when i hit 60.

----------


## Ownerism

> So this spot only works from 1-60? cuz i the xp stops scaling when i hit 60.


It cuts at 60, then again at 70, then again at 80. If you're doing it fast with no competition you can do it up to 80 in a reasonable time, but what really shines here is how fast you can get to 60. It still only takes like 90 secs for me per level between 61-70 though. After 80 it's like 20 mins per level.

LFM on EU with Molten Front unlocked, Alliance or Horde. I can boost you really fast and summon on Alliance, PM for b.tag so we can talk!

----------


## Legm8

LFM on Oceanic Ally, need summon. PM me

----------


## forummejl

would love a pm with spots, and a boosting trade buddy. Can get a lock overthere and boosting with a 565+ toon

----------


## Sephiroth007

Done - thank you!

----------


## alucard001

EU ally, PM me please.

----------


## djkng

LF Boost Trade Oceanic Alliance.

Only need from Level 1-29.

No access to a Warlock though unfortunately.

----------


## pavik

LFM Molten front boost have it unlocked we are ready to summon pm btag (EU Horde)

----------


## seasick

LF Boost trade EU Alliance

----------


## ace99ro

LF Boost trade EU Horde

----------


## manimisc

US Horde have access to warlock and MF. LF Boost Trade. PM me please.

----------


## dualwars

Molten Front is getting hotfixed on servers right now due to someone streaming it in Twitch.....600 Viewers ..... Yet another Twitch streamer wrecks it

----------


## Sephiroth007

Yeah I just saw someone advertising it in LFG. It wasn't going to last long with these kinds of idiots running around.

----------


## Darkoscholo

true words  :Frown:

----------


## Coredhx

Looking for Boost @ EU Aegwynn or EU-Frostwolf / Blackrock pay with Gold there - PM Battltag i got also 300% xp boost item

----------


## manimisc

Deepholm still working?

----------


## demin2k

Molten front is perfect, phased out so cant view mobs but still gain incredible amounts of XP, took me 13 min to get to lvl60.

----------


## dualwars

Some servers are already hotfixed others are not.

----------


## Darkoscholo

> Molten front is perfect, phased out so cant view mobs but still gain incredible amounts of XP, took me 13 min to get to lvl60.


With RaF + Darkmoon-Buff you only need 5:32 and i´m not really fast at things like this  :Big Grin:

----------


## Shadze

LF trade boost , got 2 seater and MF ( EU Horde ) PM me.

----------


## Nylina

Anyone doing molten front have an extra spot?

----------


## BroBeforeFoe

LF Warlock at Molten Front. Must be Horde. Send me your battle tag. I already have some friends to help.

----------


## Meumenino

Looking for some1 to trade boost, I have 2 sit mount, EU Alllliance
PM me

----------


## radu95

Add me radu95#2669 I want someone to boost eachother

----------


## Vericson95

Sylvanas went down...

Edit: Sylvanas EU fixed as of 18:30.

----------


## Kubiskoho

Outland fixed as well

----------


## Coolbasz

Are u talking about molten front or deepholm? Or both got fixed?

----------


## Vericson95

> Are u talking about molten front or deepholm? Or both got fixed?


Molten Front was fixed on sylvanas, don't know about Deepholm.

----------


## Firga

Right now on Sylvanas alliance guy is still leveling. since server went down he took 5 levels... if you dont believe me check on /who  :Smile: 


EDIT: Now there is also a priest who is getting more than 1lvl per minute :Smile:

----------


## ???? ?????????

LF slot in the group on the horde
My Btag: Злыемухи#2689

----------


## StrongBG

I am aliance Bloody#2367 inv me i need some lvl pls

----------


## manimisc

US Horde got a warlock sitting on MF. From my knowledge, my realm hasn't been reset yet. PM btag for invite.

----------


## djrich

this is why we cant have nice things.

----------


## MasqLB

hotfixed on US

----------


## Fjal

Hotfixed about 5 minutes ago on Kazzak-EU Horde side

----------


## elMonstro

Molten Front hotfixed in EU. Just logged in to continue leveling, getting 60xp per kill at level 30.

----------


## BroBeforeFoe

Mal'ganis (US) is working, i can confirm

----------


## Firga

K, now Sylvanas (EU) got fixed as well;/

----------


## Apaxd

Quelthalas Hotfixed

----------


## wowsc4p3

Argent Dawn EU fixed. There was a 14mb patch (So it was an exe patch probably) and now its been fixed.

----------


## Soulracc

if anyone has a spot and needs a booster I can do that I have friends who can boost us both.

just need a spot on US PM me please....

----------


## trenchy

If anyone got another good spot please PM me!  :Smile:

----------


## farmerfive

over the 3 days this exploit was active i saw many headless chickens, i took my time got one alt and another to new places ended up with 45 char lvl'ed to either 60 or 75 anyway now on to stage 2 already got 5 of my chars to 90 the other five are lvl 80, its nice having 5 accounts :P

----------


## dualwars

I also got 5 accounts got every toon to 60 x 5 but now I gotta find away to get them to 80 with no gear :P lol

----------


## Mr.Smith.

is this still going strong or its been hotfixed for everyone ?  :Smile:

----------


## zaelezaen

Hot fixed my good man  :Smile:

----------


## Thenatural13

hotfixed :Smile:

----------

